# Biken rund um Greifswald?



## bird (1. November 2006)

Hallo,

hat irgendjemand Erfahrung, wo man in der Greifswalder Umgebung biken kann?
Weiß ja, dass der größte "Berg" 49 m hoch ist. 
Aber es gibt doch sicherlich irgendwelche Geheimtipps.


----------



## DasAS (22. Juni 2007)

Na aber sicher! Geht aber doch eher selten die Berge hoch und runter, sollte Singlespeeder also nicht schocken. Allerdings gibt es schon einige geile Trails die man unsicher machen kann. Allerdings ist das meiste was ich fahre Strasse. 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschra (9. Juli 2007)

Wo findet man die denn? ;-)

Weiß bisher von einem in Eldena und Usedom. Hab sie bisweilen jedoch noch nicht erkundet.


Grüße,
Christian


----------



## DasAS (9. Juli 2007)

Das sollte man bei einem "gemütlichen" Ausritt erkunden! Ich persönlich wohne in HGW und vielleicht könnte man mal ein kleines Treffen organisieren. Und wo ist denn in Eldena was zum ordentlich biken??? Wie gesagt, hier oben dominiert die Strasse! Davon aber massig mit ohne Verkehr.


----------



## DasAS (9. Juli 2007)

Ach ja, nicht zu vergessen der gute alte Freund Gegen(d)wind!!!


----------



## cschra (10. Juli 2007)

In Eldena soll es in einem Waldstück, parallel zu einem Wanderweg, eine Art Biketrail geben. 
Wollte heute evtl. mal schauen. Hättest Zeit?  
Falls ja, schick mir doch mal Deine Handynr. über PN.


Hab außerdem inen Threat für ne Tour / nen Trail auf Usedom erstellt. Schau(t) doch mal rein. Da gibts wohl nen relativ netten Trail an der Steilküste, der sich wohl auch gut mit dem Zug erreichen lässt 


VG
Christian


----------



## DasAS (10. Juli 2007)

Verdammt, bin grad von kleiner Ausfahrt zurückgekommen...
Morgen ist auch doof, Donnerstag hab ich wieder den ganzen Tag Zeit. Und ich bin immer willig was neues zu sehen.

MfG


----------



## cschra (10. Juli 2007)

donnerstag sieht bei mir leider schlecht aus. freitag geh ich abends wohl aufs fischerfest ;-)

wollte samstag oder sonntag morgens, los nach usedom den dortigen trail  erkunden... soll wohl wirklich recht schick sein. falls du an beiden tagen zeit hättest und dir die usedom aktion zusagt, oder nicht zusagt, können wir an einem tag auch gern innen wald nach eldena!


vg
christian


----------



## DasAS (10. Juli 2007)

Ums Fischerfest mach ich wie jedes Jahr ein großen Bogen! Usedom hmm, am Wochenende ist eher schlecht..wie lange sollte der Ausflug denn dauern? Da ich Sonnabend bis tief in die Nacht arbeiten muss wäre mir der Sonntag ab 13 Uhr sehr angenehm. Und dann darfste mir gern den Eldenatrail zeigen.

Kurzum: Sonntag ab 13.00 Richtung Eldena. 

Ich weiß nicht was Du so treibst, aber ich studiere in den letzten Zügen und hätte auch in der Woche Zeit nach Usedom zu fahren. Wäre auf jeden Fall mal ne Reise wert. Anreisetechnisch hätte ich auch ein Auto. hab grad nochmal auf die Karte geguckt, ich denke man wäre auch in spätestens 2 Stunden mit Rad auf Rügen. Von HGW über Kemnitz, Boltenhagen und dann Wolgast rüber. Wie weit wäre es denn noch auf Rügen? Details können wir auch gerne Sonntag absprechen.


----------



## cschra (11. Juli 2007)

Ich arbeite zur Zeit bei einem Yachthersteller in der Entwicklungsabteilung und absolviere hier in Greifswald mein Praxissemester. Tagsüber werktags siehts bei mir also eher schlecht aus.

Dann lass uns doch mal unter der Woche abends nach Eldena, und am Sonntag ab 13 Uhr, oder evtl. a bissel eher, nach Usedom  Das Wetter soll nämlich sehr gut werden! Falls es Dir nicht passt fahr ich Sa alleine und wir am So halt nach Eldena....

"Wie weit wäre es denn noch auf Rügen?" Ka, war da schon die Rede von?  


Grüße,
Christian


----------



## DasAS (11. Juli 2007)

Ups, Rügen ist noch ein Stückchen näher, einfach nach Stahlbrode (is auch ein geiler Weg) und dann mit der Fähre rüber. Ein Katzensprung! Aber Usedom ist natürlich auch willkommen!

Samstag musste wohl alleine fahren. Dafür streiche ich Sonntag groß im Kalender an! Eldena bleibt auf jeden Fall! Wie früh ist denn bei früh??? Und wie kommen wir hin?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschra (11. Juli 2007)

Bezieht sich wie kommen wir hin und Sonntag groß im Kalender anstreichen nu auf Usedom oder Eldena? ;-) Nach Eldena mitm Rad und nach Usedom gern mit Deinem Auto!

Früh ist bei mir so spätestens gg 9-10 los. Aber i denk Du kannst Sonntag erst ab 13Uhr? 

Schicke Dir mal meine Hnr als PN. Das wird mir hier zu kompliziert 

PS: Nach Rügen können wir gerne auch mal!


----------



## aegluke (25. Juli 2007)

Hi,

also Teile der Strecke um Eldena kenne ich. Fahre allerdings immer mit dem Cyclocrosser da längs.
Im Moment fahre ich da mangels Begleitung immer alleine durch den Wald. Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen. 
Usedom Steilküste wäre mir mit 2fach-Kompakt aber zu heftig 

Grüße
  Erik


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juli 2007)

Leute, bei ner Usedom-Tour wäre ich auch dabei, hab zwar 2 Stunden Autofahrt bis da, aber das wärs mir wert 

Sacht mir nur, ob ich das Enduro nehmen soll, oder ob der CC-Bomber reicht


----------



## DasAS (25. Juli 2007)

Na auf einmal geht shier aber ab. Ich wollte diesen Sonntag, wie auch letzten, danke Petrus für das tolle Wetter, wieder nach Usedom und dort denTrail rocken. Der ist zwar nicht lang und steil aber trotzdem sehr geil!

@Erik: dann lass mal treffen!!! Und auf Usedom kannst auch den Touriweg nehmen, unspannender aber locker fahrbar!

@Tiger: ob Enduro oder CC, hmm, Sattel runter und ab geht er! Keine Ahnung, gibt da so ein kleines Stück mit Treppen. Da wünschte ich mir nen DH-Hobel!!! Der Rest ist aber auch mit dem CC durchaus schaffbar.


----------



## DasAS (25. Juli 2007)

Nachtrag: ich und mein Mitbewohner wollen Sonntag von Greifswald nach Usedom fahren. Erik ist herzlich eingeladen mitzufahren! Tiger, von wo kommst Du denn? Wir fahren ja von Greifswald, kannst ja auch hier dein Auto stehen lassen. Den Christioan werde ich auch nochmal anhauen.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juli 2007)

Sonntag is bei mir ungünstig, Samstag wäre mir lieber. Ich komme aus Güstrow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (25. Juli 2007)

DasAS schrieb:


> Na auf einmal geht shier aber ab. Ich wollte diesen Sonntag, wie auch letzten, danke Petrus für das tolle Wetter, wieder nach Usedom und dort denTrail rocken. Der ist zwar nicht lang und steil aber trotzdem sehr geil!
> 
> @Erik: dann lass mal treffen!!! Und auf Usedom kannst auch den Touriweg nehmen, unspannender aber locker fahrbar!



Gerne - heute noch? Die Sonne scheint, es ist windig - wie wäre es mit heute Abend ein Stündchen im Wald?


----------



## aegluke (26. Juli 2007)

DasAS schrieb:


> Nachtrag: ich und mein Mitbewohner wollen Sonntag von Greifswald nach Usedom fahren. Erik ist herzlich eingeladen mitzufahren! Tiger, von wo kommst Du denn? Wir fahren ja von Greifswald, kannst ja auch hier dein Auto stehen lassen. Den Christioan werde ich auch nochmal anhauen.



Wie fahrt ihr denn nach Usedom? Gelände oder Straße?

Straße würde ich zumindest bis Usedom mitkommen - weil am Wochenende meine Freundin mit dem Rennrad immer mitfährt und dann einfach auf der Straße die Runde über Usedom zuende fahren.

Sonst blieben aber noch die Abende in der Woche wo mal hier in den Wald könnte. Vielleicht kennt ihr ja außer Weitenhagen und Eldena noch ein paar Strecken.

Mit den "schmalen" Reifen ging es ja gestern ganz gut im Wald und allzuviel auf mich Warten musstest du ja auch nicht


----------



## DasAS (26. Juli 2007)

Nach Usedom sind Nebenstrassen und mal nen Bauernweg. Besser eigentlich als der Wald! Auf Usedom dann der Touriradweg, ich heiz dann auch nicht über den Trail wejens dem Radel von meinem Mitbewohner. Der Weg geht aber durchn Wald, ein pures Rennrad dürfte da hinderlich sein. Mit nem Crosser alles ganz easy.


----------



## aegluke (27. Juli 2007)

Wie sieht es heute aus? So gegen 17:30 irgendwo um Greifswald?


----------



## DasAS (27. Juli 2007)

18uhr wäre mir sehr viel lieber! ich geh jetzt noch ne runde drehen, mal kieken wat in weitenhagen los is. 

wo wollen wir uns treffen???


----------



## aegluke (27. Juli 2007)

Ok, 18:00 - an der Kreuzung, an der wir uns vorgestern getrennt haben?


----------



## aegluke (7. August 2007)

Hiho,

ich habe morgen Vormittag nichts weiter vor und würde ein bischen in den Wald fahren wollen - ab 9:00. Vielleicht hat ja jemand lange Weile und ist schon wach und will mit 

Grüße
  Erik


----------



## DasAS (9. August 2007)

Tschuldige bitte die Verspätung, bin grad auf Heimaturlaub und da siehts Inet-technisch sehr mau aus! Bin grad drei Wochen auf Urlaub und komme erst am 23. August wieder nach Greifswald! Dann aber wieder richtig!!!

MfG


----------



## aegluke (9. August 2007)

Ok, dann ist zwar mein Urlaub vorbei, aber man kann ja auch Abends noch ganz gut fahren.


----------



## Ronny! (12. August 2007)

hallo zusammen...

wie ich sehe, kommen hier einige aus hgw  denn habe ich gleichmal ne ot frage, wo bringt ihr euren bock zur durchsicht ? könnt ihr mir da ein händler empfehlen..? preis leistung sollte stimmen

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (13. August 2007)

Hallo,

die Auswahl der Händler hier in Greifswald ist geradezu riesig: Radladen am Rosengarten und Fahrrad Krüger.

Mehr fallen mir im Moment nicht ein. Sind halt nicht so die riesen Läden. Auf Lager ist auch nicht unbedingt das meiste. Reicht aber für den Urlaubsbetrieb hier 

Grüße
  Erik


----------



## Ronny! (13. August 2007)

war im bikemarkt..kostete nen zwacken ...


----------



## DasAS (14. August 2007)

Kommste zur Durchsicht zu mir und bringst nen Bier mit!!!!

MfG


----------



## DasAS (22. August 2007)

Melde mich dann mal wieder in HGW an! Ausser diesen Donnerstag und Samstag gegen abend bin ich immer verfügbar!

MfG


----------



## aegluke (22. August 2007)

Ok, wenn ich weiss, wie mein Feierabend so aussieht, melde ich mich dann mal. Das Wetter schreit ja im Moment nach Geländeeinsatz


----------



## aegluke (28. August 2007)

in Greifswald gibt es übrigens jedes Jahr eine Stadtmeisterschaft:
http://www.trg-online.de/termine/termine.html
am 16.09. ist die in Weitenhagen.

Vielleicht werden das ja dieses Jahr ein paar mehr Teilnehmer


----------



## DasAS (28. August 2007)

Gibt es nicht noch etwas mehr Infos??? Da steht ja nicht mal wann es losgehen sol...


----------



## aegluke (28. August 2007)

Ich hab denen mal 'ne Mail geschrieben. Sobald ich mehr Infos habe, tu ich die hier rein tun tun.


----------



## aegluke (31. August 2007)

http://www.trg-online.de/pinnwand/pinnwand.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (31. August 2007)

Ne Mail hatte ich denen auch geschrieben. Entweder zum Krüger oder später nochmal vorbeischauen. Das ist damit dann auch erledigt!
Dann lass uns doch mal die nächsten Tage, wenn es Dir genehm ist, mal in Weitenhagen vorbeischauen. Schwedenschanze? Das läßt mich aufhören...und mein Radel!


----------



## DasAS (1. September 2007)

Hab mich dann heute mal angemeldet!!!


----------



## aegluke (1. September 2007)

Wie sieht es denn aus? Morgen in der Frühe in den Wald? Mein nächster möglicher Termin wäre sonst Freitag.

Grüße
  Erik


----------



## DasAS (2. September 2007)

Sorry, aber ich bin grad von Arbeit nach Hause gekommen. Da brauch ich erstmal meinen Schlaf. Dann lass und Freitag vormerken und dann ab zur Schwedenschanze!


----------



## DasAS (2. September 2007)

Sorry, aber ich bin grad von Arbeit nach Hause gekommen. Da brauch ich erstmal meinen Schlaf. Dann lass und Freitag vormerken und dann ab zur Schwedenschanze!


----------



## DasAS (2. September 2007)

...da stand irgendwas von Serverfehler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (12. September 2007)

Ich habe mich jetzt auch zur Stadtmeisterschaft angemeldet!


----------



## DasAS (12. September 2007)

Oh man, dann werde ich ja nur Zweiter! Oder es ist ein schön fieser Kurs. Wie bei der CC-WM... Na dann sehen wir uns spätestens dann dort! Um Arbeit konnte ich mich nun auch drücken!!!


----------



## aegluke (12. September 2007)

Wir werden sehen  - es sind ja noch eine ganze menge anderer fahrer da.


----------



## cubation (15. September 2007)

Hallo Ihr HGW´ler,

Ich komme Morgen aus Neubrandenburg hoch nach Greifswald allerdings dieses mal mit dem Zug.

Fahrt ihr mit dem Rad nach Weitenhagen runter? Könnte man sich vielleicht treffen, ansonsten muss ich wohl vom Südbahnhof aus mit den "Schulkids" rüberfahren.

Wenn nicht kann man vielleicht ja ein Bierchen nach dem Rennen zischen  wenn Ihr euch dann vielleicht als IBC´ler kennzeichnet ( ich fahr mit meinem weißem Einganggeländefahrrad )

Gruß vom Tollensesee
Thomas


----------



## aegluke (15. September 2007)

Wir wollten uns 9:45 am Südbahnhof treffen (mindestens noch 2 Fahrer) und dann gemütlich nach Weitenhagen rollen. Wir würden dich natürlich mitnehmen, wenn du auch da rumstehst. Auf der Seite, wo auch der Busbahnhof ist. Ich bin einer von denen mit den Blau-Weissen Trikots vom HSG und 'nem dazu nicht passenden roten Helm.


----------



## cubation (15. September 2007)

Hallo,

0945 klingt schonmal angenehm könnte ich locker einen Zug später nehmen und müsste nicht so früh raus.

Nur würde man dann noch locker die Nachmeldung schaffen? Um 1030 ist dann ja schon der Start für die Männer anvisiert. 

Wenn Ihr mir grünes Licht gebt, komm ich um 0920 am Hauptbahnhof an und fahr das Stück dann zum Südbahnhof rüber. 

Und zwecks der Erkennung mach ich mir dann keine Sorgen werd ggf. eine Trainingshose über haben und sonst normal wie ein Biker ausschauen


----------



## aegluke (15. September 2007)

Man fährt nach Weitenhagen 15min - wenn man trödelt 20. Also noch locker mindestens 20min für die Nachmeldung.


----------



## cubation (15. September 2007)

Alles klar, kannst mir zur Sicherheit deine Handynr. per pn senden ? 

Dann bin ich morgen wenn alles glatt läuft spätestens um 0940 am Südbahnhof...

Also bis Morgen


----------



## DasAS (15. September 2007)

Hallo cubation, wenn Du Hauptbahnhof aussteigst warte ich auf Dich und wir fahren gemeinsam zum Südbahnhof! Der einfachheithalber steh ich dann vorm Bahnhof (Haupteingang). Und weiße Einganggeländerräder sollten um diese Zeit eher die Ausnahme bilden! Ich persönlich habe ein schwarzes Mehrganggeländerad und eine unübersehbare Fox-Hose!

MfG


----------



## cubation (16. September 2007)

Morgen, verdammte ******* ey :/ ich bin 10 min zu spät aufgestanden, dumme Analoger Wecker. Und dann hab ich es nicht mehr zum Bahnhof geschafft .´Kann die Bahn nicht im 30 min Takt fahren, wäre ja mal schön.

Wünsch euch allen viel Erfolg, vielleicht bin ich dann nächstes Jahr dabei, ich werd noch ne SMS raussenden...

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (16. September 2007)

DasAs hat sein Handy aus - ich hoffe er hat das hier gelesen oder merkt es am Bahnhof rechtzeitig.


----------



## cubation (16. September 2007)

Hallo nochmals,

Wir war das Rennen denn? Wetter ist ja Top draussen...

Beiß mir immer noch in Arsch das ich heute morgen verpennt hab...

Naja aber hoffe Ihr hatte euren Spaß und ich hab dann mal ebend ungewollt 30  gespart...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## aegluke (16. September 2007)

Also die erste Runde war noch Spaß *g* - war aber gut - die Strecke war super  - die Organisation auch - und es waren auch ein paar Starter dabei, die so richtig Gas gegeben haben. DasAs is auch pünklich gekommen - er hatte deine Nachricht noch gelesen.


----------



## aegluke (20. September 2007)

Den hier kennen wir doch: http://www.rzg.mpg.de/~aad/2007/MTB-Stadtmeisterschaft/pages/PICT4466.htm


----------



## DasAS (20. September 2007)

GEIL!!! Wenigstens bergab mach ich ne gute Figur...


----------



## DasAS (20. September 2007)

Nu guck ma hier:






Schneller als das Licht und deswegen unscharf...






Sind ja auch sonst ein paar nette Bilder bei.


----------



## hneu (26. Februar 2008)

Der Thread ist hiermit wieder geöffnet... hoffentlich!


----------



## aegluke (26. Februar 2008)

hneu schrieb:


> Der Thread ist hiermit wieder geöffnet... hoffentlich!



Er war nie geschlossen 

Am Wochenende gab es hier in HGW eine CTF


----------



## hneu (26. Februar 2008)

Allerdings war die Nutzung doch eher gering, oder? Und was ist eine CTF?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (26. Februar 2008)

Hier mal eine Definition von CTF: http://www.trg-online.de/breitensport/breitensport.html#ctf.

31 Starter waren es wohl - ich war am Sonntag aber in Neubrandenburg zum Wintertriathlon.


----------



## hneu (26. Februar 2008)

aha! Wusste ich nicht, danke. Ich war am Wochenende nur so zusammen mit DasAs unterwegs... Wo kann man denn Informationen über solche Veranstaltungen  bekommen?


----------



## aegluke (26. Februar 2008)

Sorry, habe ich einfach vergessen hier zu posten. Die beiden Events: CTF und MTB-Stadtmeisterschaft hier in HGW veranstalten der trg.
Ansonsten fahre ich auch ab und an im Wald umher. Seit Samstag habe ich auch endlich wieder ein ungefedertes Rad mit dem ich mich auch wieder im Gelände sehen lasse. Man kann sich ja mal am Wochenende treffen. In der Woche fahre ich eher Straße. Ich habe aber kein MTB sondern ein richtiges Geländerad für diese Gegend


----------



## hneu (26. Februar 2008)

ja, könnte man mal in Angriff nehmen. Nur leider fahr ich dieses und wahrscheinlich auch nächstes Wochenende nach Berlin. Aber wenn du Zeit hast, können wir auch mal unter der Woche nen kleinen Ausritt machen. DasAs kommt bestimmt auch mit...


----------



## aegluke (26. Februar 2008)

Naja, ich arbeite normal so bis 16:30 - und meine Lampe ist noch nicht fertig. Straße geht ja mit einer Funzel, die habe ich - aber Gelände geht nicht ohne vernünftiges Licht.


----------



## hneu (26. Februar 2008)

Verstehe... also es ist noch nicht sicher, wie es in 2 wochen aussieht. Und der Thread ist ja auch nicht tot, daher meld ich mich einfach, wenn ich was weiß und dann können wir das ja hier klären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (26. Februar 2008)

aegluke lebt auch noch???!!!

aber immer diese verdammten arbeiter, keine zeit zum radeln...

ach henning, er fährt nen cyclcrosser...


----------



## hneu (26. Februar 2008)

ja und? Darf er dann nicht mit uns radeln?


----------



## goegolo (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich bin ebenfalls an gemeinsamen Trainingsrunden interessiert, vorzugsweise an den Wochenenden.


----------



## aegluke (27. Februar 2008)

Ich habe hier in der Gegend bisher nur eine Strecke gefunden, die sich mit dem Cyclocrosser nicht so gut macht: Der Sandstrand in Eldena. Alles andere ist mehr oder weniger gut befahrbar  und mit den MTBlern habe ich bisher immer mitgehalten. @DasAs: Man hat es ja auch ganz gut bei der MTB-Stadtmeisterschaft gesehen.


----------



## hneu (27. Februar 2008)

> und mit den MTBlern habe ich bisher immer mitgehalten


... das hab ich mir schon gedacht...


----------



## goegolo (27. Februar 2008)

So ein Cyclocrosser mutet ja trotzdem eher wie ein Trekkingrad an


----------



## DasAS (27. Februar 2008)

@luke: ick meinte ja auch, das DU dann vorne wegfährst und wir tot sind...

na dan mal los.


----------



## aegluke (27. Februar 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> So ein Cyclocrosser mutet ja trotzdem eher wie ein Trekkingrad an



Ok, ich würde sagen, wir regeln die Sache mal wie richtige Männer. Am Wochenende auf der MTB-Stadtmeisterschaftsstrecke 
Du kannst ja einen Sekundanten mitbringen.
Mal sehen, wieviel Vorsprung man mit einem "Trekkingrad" auf ein MTB herausarbeiten kann.


----------



## DasAS (27. Februar 2008)

ick bring plätzchen mit!


----------



## goegolo (27. Februar 2008)

@aegluke: Holla, den Geschwindigkeitsvorsprung auf der Waldstrecken hier meinte ich gar nicht, da komme ich ja auch fast mit dem Rennrad durch. Ein Mountainbike ist da meist eher für die Straßenverhältnisse abseits der Wälder erforderlich  . 

Die Stadtmeisterschaftsstrecke lasse ich mir aber gerne von Dir zeigen, da die leider nirgends dokumentiert wurde. Dieses Wochenende bin ich in Hamburg, das darauf könnte passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (27. Februar 2008)

wie wärs mal mit unter der woche?


----------



## aegluke (28. Februar 2008)

Wir haben am Samstag vor einen kleines Ausscheidungsrennen MTB vs. Cyclocrosser  zu machen. Wir treffen uns um 12:00 an der Europakreuzung und fahren dann zur Stadtmeisterschaftsstrecke. Auf das Keksangebot komme ich danach dann natürlich gern zurück.


----------



## DasAS (28. Februar 2008)

um 12 europakreuzung, ich bin dabei!

außer es gießt!


----------



## goegolo (28. Februar 2008)

Schade, bin dieses Wochenende leider nicht in Greifswald


----------



## aegluke (28. Februar 2008)

Alles Ausreden...


----------



## stubenhocker (28. Februar 2008)

Am Samstag solls regnen!!!


----------



## DasAS (28. Februar 2008)

mir wäre sonntag gegen 13 uhr lieber....


----------



## aegluke (28. Februar 2008)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Am Samstag solls regnen!!!



Wir sind doch nicht aus Zucker. Es kann aber natürlich sein, das MTBs bei Regen nicht funktionieren


----------



## DasAS (28. Februar 2008)

also nochmal ernsthaft: sonntag ab 13 uhr wäre mir wirklich viel lieber als sonnabend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (28. Februar 2008)

Wir haben den Termin hier auch bei unseren Triathleten gepostet - von daher geht nur Samstag 12:00.


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Februar 2008)

Verschiebt es doch um eine Woche, da wäre ich dann auch mit dem Crosser dabei (bin in NB bei Muddi und Vaddi). 
Ausserdem regnets dann auch nicht  .
Alexander


----------



## aegluke (29. Februar 2008)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Verschiebt es doch um eine Woche, da wäre ich dann auch mit dem Crosser dabei (bin in NB bei Muddi und Vaddi).
> Ausserdem regnets dann auch nicht  .
> Alexander



Die Woche drauf können wir ja auch gerne so eine Runde durch den Wald drehen.


----------



## DasAS (29. Februar 2008)

dann muss ich leider absagen.
aber nächste woche dann auf jeden fall!


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Februar 2008)

aegluke schrieb:


> Die Woche drauf können wir ja auch gerne so eine Runde durch den Wald drehen.


 
Hättest Du mal Bock auf eine Müritzumrundung mit dem Crossgaul? Das habe ich nämlich am Sonntag, 9.3. vor, quasi als Saisoneröffnung. Die Strecke (ca. 100km) ist ideal fürs Crossrad: 70% feste Wege, 25% Strasse und 5% Gelände.


----------



## aegluke (29. Februar 2008)

DasAS schrieb:


> dann muss ich leider absagen.
> aber nächste woche dann auf jeden fall!



Wie sieht's heute aus? Ich will heute nochmal um 16:30 direkt von der Arbeit los in den Wald und mir die Strecke nochmal angucken. Anderthalb Stunden ist es ja noch hell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (29. Februar 2008)

heute is schlecht. 
dann aber nächstes WE.


----------



## aegluke (1. März 2008)

Tja, MTB hat's irgendwie nicht gebracht auf der Strecke  - sowohl im Einzelzeitfahren als auch im Rennen gegeneinander war der Crosser schneller (nur leider nicht ich *schnief*). Es soll aber in zwei Wochen wiederholt werden.


----------



## DasAS (1. März 2008)

alles eine frage der umgebung...


----------



## aegluke (1. März 2008)

Unter http://www.team-radsport.de/viewpage.php?page_id=50 gibt es einen kurzen Bericht  und erste Fotos hier.... vielleicht finden sich beim nächsten Mal ein paar mehr Starter.


----------



## Anto (1. März 2008)

aegluke schrieb:


> Tja, MTB hat's irgendwie nicht gebracht auf der Strecke  - sowohl im Einzelzeitfahren als auch im Rennen gegeneinander war der Crosser schneller (nur leider nicht ich *schnief*). Es soll aber in zwei Wochen wiederholt werden.



Euch Crossern da oben im Flachland fehlt es scheinbar an sportlicher "Schwerfahrer-Konkurrenz"  

Und ick versteh gar nicht das Gegeneinander dabei. Hauptsache es gefällt und ihr organisiert Euch zusammen! 



aegluke schrieb:


> ... vielleicht finden sich beim nächsten Mal ein paar mehr Starter.



Kommen dazu hier  im Forum auch nähere Infos?


----------



## aegluke (2. März 2008)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Hättest Du mal Bock auf eine Müritzumrundung mit dem Crossgaul? Das habe ich nämlich am Sonntag, 9.3. vor, quasi als Saisoneröffnung. Die Strecke (ca. 100km) ist ideal fürs Crossrad: 70% feste Wege, 25% Strasse und 5% Gelände.




Lust hätte ich schon - aber ich muss erstmal meinen zerstörten Stevens-Rahmen kompensieren und fahre daher erstmal um Greifswald umher um nicht auch noch Spritkosten zu haben.


----------



## DasAS (2. März 2008)

aegluke schrieb:


> aber ich muss erstmal meinen zerstörten Stevens-Rahmen




einer der hauptgründe warum ich mtb mit gussets fahre...

ick hab mich heute 2,5h gegen übelsten wind verkämpft...abartig!

luke: is der elisenhain eigentlich wieder frei? wo ich letzesmal da war, lagen überall bäume im weg.

wie siehts nächstes we aus?


----------



## aegluke (2. März 2008)

Die Bäume weiter hinten im Elisenhain sind alle weg - dafür liegen jetzt direkt wenn man von der Verlängerung der Pappelallee rein fährt in den Elisenhain neue Bäume im Weg.

Wir haben heute auch 3h auf der Straße absolviert.

Ich fahre am Wochenende auf jeden Fall. Vielleicht auch einen Tag im Wald. Ich muss mal gucken, was der Trainingsplan sagt.

Mein Stevens-Rahmen ist direkt an der Schweißnaht vom Steuer- zum Unterrohr eingerissen und der Riss lief dann halb rum, als ich ihn entdeckt habe.


----------



## aegluke (6. März 2008)

So, nächster Start ist am 23.10. - 10:00 Treffpunkt Europakreuzung.


----------



## DasAS (6. März 2008)

na mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (6. März 2008)

Wenn es nicht regnet testen wir da auch gleich unsere Zeitnahmesoftware - andererseits - Gelände ohne Regen macht auch keinen Spaß


----------



## goegolo (7. März 2008)

Mir steckt zwar noch die Cebit in den Knochen, aber auf eine klein Runde am Wochenende habe ich Lust. Wie schaut's bei Euch aus?

Der Crosser hat gewonnen und ist jetzt Schrott?!


----------



## aegluke (7. März 2008)

Nein, ich habe schon einen neuen. Der alte hatte aber bei einer Ausfahrt aus Rügen die Hufe hoch gerissen.

Ich fahre morgen Nachmittag irgendwann eine Runde - weiss aber noch nicht genau wann, da ich erst morgen Nachmittag aus Parchim zurückkomme.


----------



## DasAS (8. März 2008)

für ne zarte chill-runde könnte ich mich morgen auch begeistern.

und ich will nie wieder alkohol trinken...


----------



## goegolo (8. März 2008)

DasAS schrieb:


> für ne zarte chill-runde könnte ich mich morgen auch begeistern.
> 
> und ich will nie wieder alkohol trinken...



Dito . Wie hört sich Sonntag 11 Uhr Europakreuzung an?


----------



## DasAS (8. März 2008)

da ich des nachts arbeiten muss und erst um 5 ins bett komme, schlage ich mal egoistisch um 12 vor.


----------



## goegolo (8. März 2008)

Einverstanden. Kommt noch wer mit?


----------



## DasAS (8. März 2008)

also um 12 anne europakreuzung. mein mitbewohner is leider nach hause gefahren.


----------



## goegolo (9. März 2008)

Endlich kenne ich die Stadtmeisterschaftsstrecke , während mir DasAS greifswaldtypisch vorher schon einmal im Politikseminar über den Weg gelaufen war. 30 Kilometer mit moderatem Gegenwind bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und ersten Frühlingsanzeichen, subba.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (15. März 2008)

Der 23. wird auf den 22. vorverlegt, da wir Ostersonntag die Leute nicht beim Ostereiersuchen erschrecken wollen 

Um 16:00 geht's los.


----------



## DasAS (17. März 2008)

na, waren wir in gruppe unterwegs? wir waren auf dem weg nach usedom, bissl trail rocken. war sehr angenehm. ostern hoffe ich zu hause zu verbringen... außerdem fahre ich mein rad nicht mehr, habs gestern wie blöde geputzt!


----------



## goegolo (17. März 2008)

Die Kruste ging tatsächlich wieder ab


----------



## DasAS (20. März 2008)

bin dann doch hier über ostern. wer noch? wenn wetter ist, würde ich ne größere runde fahren.


----------



## aegluke (20. März 2008)

Also ich werde morgen Nachmittag - auch bei dem angekündigten Regen fahren - habe eh nur vor so anderthalb bis 2h. Außerdem ist ja Samstag um 16:00 Treffen an der EK zwecks wegen MTB vs Crosser Teil 2. 
Sonntag werde ich am Nachmittag wohl auch fahren und am Montag dann auch nochmal. Habe für Montag aber noch keinen Plan.


----------



## DasAS (20. März 2008)

da ich mein radel geputzt habe und jetzt mit NOKONS durch die gegend schalte, mache ich einen monat lang regenpause! mit 16uhr am samsatg muss ich mal schauen. wenn wetter ist wollte ich eventuell nochmal usedom anpeilen, mal sehen wannn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (21. März 2008)

Aber so ein Rad ist doch zum fahren da. Die Runde heute war auch gut.
Morgen treffen wir uns wie gesagt 16:00 an der EK zum Fahren im Wald.
Wenn Du also Lust auf einen kleinen Wettkampf hast...
Es soll übrigens keinen Regen sondern Schnee geben - das Wetter wäre also keine Ausrede


----------



## DasAS (21. März 2008)

samstag is immer son bissl blöd, zumal ich noch arbeiten muss.
aber mal schauen.


----------



## goegolo (22. März 2008)

Ui, der Regen wird wieder kälter. Da ich mich am Montag schon fies verkühlt habe bleibe ich heute voraussichtlich lieber zu Haus und schone meine Knochen  .

Ein Blick in die OZ verrät mir heute übrigens, dass uns die Bayern vom Thron gestoßen haben: 

*Radlernetz im Land hat noch viele Löcher
*
_ Fahrrad-Club kritisiert Zustand des Wegenetzes im Land  Es mangelt an Picknick-Plätzen und Hinweisschildern  MV in Gunst der Radfahrer auf Platz zwei abgerutscht_

Rostock (OZ) Rund 3300 Kilometer Radwege führen durch Mecklenburg-Vorpommern  und viele davon gehören zu den schönsten Deutschlands. Jedoch: Der Wettbewerb um Rad-Urlauber wird härter. Nachdem das nördliche Bundesland in der Gunst der Radler sieben Jahre lang Platz eins belegt hatte, hat uns Bayern jetzt vom Thron geschubst, bedauert Bernd Fischer, Chef des Landestourismusverbandes MV. Das ergab die alljährliche Umfrage des Allgemeinen Deutschen Fahrrad-Clubs (ADFC). Fischer sieht nicht nur deshalb dringenden Handlungsbedarf. Fakt ist: Immer mehr Touristen radeln durch den Nordosten. Von rund 1,6 Millionen Radlern pro Jahr geht der Landestourismusverband aus, etwa 2,5 Millionen jährlich schätzt der ADFC. Gabi Bangel, Leiterin des ADFC-Projektes Deutschland per Rad entdecken , hat die Fahrradfreundlichkeit in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern unter die Lupe genommen. Sie spart nicht mit Kritik: Sand- und Kieswege seien zwar ökologisch okay, aber ohne Pflege auch schnell dahin, meint die Expertin. Hier müsse man mehr auf Verbundsteine und Asphalt setzen. Zudem fehle es häufig noch an Picknick-Plätzen und Hinweisschildern: Radler sind mobil und fahren auch gern mal ein paar Kilometer Umweg, wenn es dort ein touristisches Highlight oder eine nette Unterkunft gibt. Sie müssen es nur wissen! Ein weiteres Problem: straßenbegleitende Radwege. Unter touristischen Aspekten sind die nicht so doll, kritisiert Thomas Möller, Landesvorsitzender des ADFC in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Zudem sei die Beschilderung der Wege alles andere als durchdacht: Häufig ist an der Gemeindegrenze Schluss, so der Rostocker. Graal-Müritz oder Heiligendamm sollten sich ein Beispiel an Kommunen im Müritz-Kreis nehmen. Mehr neue und bessere Pflege der bestehenden Fahrradrouten wünscht sich Thomas Eberl, Inhaber von Mecklenburger Radtour aus Stralsund, dem größten Anbieter organisierter Radreisen im Nordosten: So sei zum Beispiel die an sich reizvolle Strecke auf einem stillgelegten Bahndamm zwischen Rügendamm und Poseritz auf der Insel Rügen mittlerweile völlig zugewachsen. Und häufig enden Wege urplötzlich, und Radler müssen auf stark befahrene Straßen ausweichen  wie zum Beispiel auf der Tour von Greifswald nach Wolgast ab Lubmin.

Etliche dieser Lücken sollen in der nächsten Zeit geschlossen werden: Insgesamt 9,4 Millionen Euro will allein das Land 2008 in Radwege entlang von Bundes- und Landesstraßen investieren. Bislang gibt es an 37 Prozent der Bundesstraßen und 20 Prozent der Landesstraßen in MV Radwege, so das Verkehrsministerium in Schwerin. Das ist Platz eins in den neuen Ländern. Novum: Im Mai startet im Land Fleesensee eine Ferienfahrradschule. Innerhalb von zwei Stunden können Interessierte auf einem Übungsparcours ihr Wissen auffrischen: über Verkehrsregeln, richtige Erwärmung oder Sinn und Zweck von Ellenbogenschützern. Spezielle Angebote richten sich an Kinder und Senioren, erklärt Touristiker Bernd Fischer.​Das Leben ist doch kein Picknick


----------



## aegluke (22. März 2008)

Länger als anderthalb Stunden wird der Spaß auch nicht dauern.

Wie gesagt, 16:00 fahren wir an der Europakreuzung los - wer da ist, den nehmen wir auch mit


----------



## aegluke (23. März 2008)

Ihr habt definitiv was verpasst. Das Wetter war perfekt - es war gut matschig - die Strecke also perfekt präpariert - dazu ordentlich Wind und um die 0°C. Außerdem fing es dann zum Ende hin noch an döller zu schneien.
Eine glatte 4,5 von 5 Schlechtwetterpunkten.


----------



## goegolo (23. März 2008)

Beim Blick aus dem Fenster ins Schneetreiben hattet Ihr mein Mitgefühl


----------



## DasAS (23. März 2008)

meins nich...ihr selbstkasteier


----------



## aegluke (23. März 2008)

Hat einen riesen Spaß gemacht. In so perfektem Zustand habe ich die Strecke noch nie gesehen. Jeder Kurve konnte man slidend richtig genießen.
Achja, es gibt auch wieder Fotos:
http://gallery.grohnwaldt.de/v/Radsport/20080322-MTB-vs-Cyclocross-2/


----------



## DasAS (23. März 2008)

wetter is ja heut wieder bombe, ausser die kälte...werde aber gleich noch ne feierabenrunde drehen.


----------



## aegluke (23. März 2008)

Nee, mir ist das Wetter zu gut, ich fahr' heute auf der Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (23. März 2008)

jaja, du bist mein gott...


----------



## goegolo (24. März 2008)

aegluke schrieb:


> Hat einen riesen Spaß gemacht. In so perfektem Zustand habe ich die Strecke noch nie gesehen. Jeder Kurve konnte man slidend richtig genießen.
> Achja, es gibt auch wieder Fotos:
> http://gallery.grohnwaldt.de/v/Radsport/20080322-MTB-vs-Cyclocross-2/



Schöne Bilder  

Die kleine Trial-Strecke bei Weitenhagen hatte heute auch noch einen richtig guten Drift-Faktor, das hat mal richtig Laune gemacht. Jetzt muss ich nur noch in den Keller und das Kilo Schlamm abwaschen, bevor es aushärtet.


----------



## aegluke (24. März 2008)

Hättest Du dich am Samstag mal mit auf die Strecke getraut.


----------



## goegolo (26. März 2008)

Joar, kriegen wir sicher noch einmal gemeinsam hin. Mal ne andere Frage, hat wer von Euch Erfahrungen mit einem der Pulverbeschichter hier aus der Gegend? Starte demnächst mit einem neuen Projekt...


----------



## hneu (20. April 2008)

Hallo,

wie siehts aus, DasAS und ich haben mal nächstes Wochenende für die nächste Usedom Tour ins Auge gefasst. Hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit mitzukommen?


----------



## goegolo (20. April 2008)

Prinzipiell ja, sofern bei mir terminlich nichts dazwischen kommt. An welchen Tag habt ihr da gedacht? 

Das Grundwasser im Elisenhain ist mittlerweile so hoch, dass sich vereinzelte Moore zu bilden scheinen. Wollte da gestern eine Pfütze umfahren und wäre fast im Morast gelandet. Entsprechend durfte ich heute erst einmal diese Kruste abwaschen: 







Wir sollten Ackerpflügen zur norddeutschen Wettkampfdisziplin machen, eine Steigung ist nix dagegen


----------



## hneu (20. April 2008)

So schlimm siehts ja nun nicht aus. Aber wenn du schon dabei bist, kannste meins auch gleich putzen 

Terminlich... puh... vllt. Samstag, damit Sonntag zum putzen und relaxen bleibt?


----------



## DasAS (20. April 2008)

mir ist es prinzipiell egal.


----------



## goegolo (20. April 2008)

Bin für Samstag. Falls das Wetter nicht mitspielt können wir die Tour ja kurzfristig verlegen. Fahrt Ihr eventuell eine Strecke mit der UBB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hneu (20. April 2008)

mmm beim letzten mal sind wir beides geradelt und das ging ganz gut... von daher wird es wohl diesmal auch so laufen, denke ich. 

Und das mit dem Wetter is richtig. Sollte es Samstag morgen regnen, könnten wir uns überlegen später zu fahren/dann vllt. auch wirklich mit der UBB, oder es auf Sonntag zu verschieben... Aber das werden wir ja dann sehen.


----------



## aegluke (22. April 2008)

Ich bin am 26. in Parchim und am 27. ist in Güstrow ein MTB-Rennen mit freier Radwahl - da bin ich dann also in Güstrow auf der Strecke: http://www.radsport-mv.de/ausschreibungen/20080427mtb_662_aus.pdf


----------



## DasAS (22. April 2008)

nett das meine altersgruppe für lau starten darf! 
wir werden wohl samstag nach usedom radeln. wenn die windsituation so bleibt wie die letzten tage, is der sonntag nur zur erholung da.
warum hast du wieder ein stevens gekauft? war da nicht was mit nem mountainbike?


----------



## aegluke (22. April 2008)

Den Rahmen gab es auf Kulanz - weil der alte ja gerissen war. Ich habe mir also keinen neuen Stevens gekauft.
Ein MTB kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ich will nicht mit was gefedertem im Gelände gesehen werden . Es reicht schon das mein Cityrad eine Federgabel hat.


----------



## DasAS (22. April 2008)

und ick hatte die hoffnung auf ein quantec scandium...gerne auch mit starrgabel!


----------



## aegluke (22. April 2008)

Eher kaufe ich mir ein RR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (22. April 2008)

haste doch schon...




(duck und wech)


----------



## hneu (25. April 2008)

also goegolo.... für morgen alles klar? Wirst du den Zug bis Wolgast nehmen oder pedalierst du mit? Dann wäre Treffen 9 Uhr an der Europakreuzung. Fahren dann wahrscheinlich weiter Richtung UB, d.h. wir können uns dann auch da treffen, wenn es für dich günstiger ist...


----------



## TigersClaw (25. April 2008)

aegluke schrieb:


> Ich bin am 26. in Parchim und am 27. ist in Güstrow ein MTB-Rennen mit freier Radwahl - da bin ich dann also in Güstrow auf der Strecke: http://www.radsport-mv.de/ausschreibungen/20080427mtb_662_aus.pdf



Wenn ich die Anmeldung heute noch hinkriege, bin ich auch dabei in Güstrow  Wenn nicht, bin ich bestimmt an der Strecke.


----------



## aegluke (25. April 2008)

Na dann, ich bin einer von den Leuten im HSG Trikot und der (vermutlich) Einzige von denen, der mit einem Rennlenker durchs Gelände fährt.

Aber die sind bestimmt froh, über jeden der Startet. Du solltest also morgen auch noch einen Startplatz kriegen.


----------



## goegolo (25. April 2008)

hneu schrieb:


> also goegolo.... für morgen alles klar? Wirst du den Zug bis Wolgast nehmen oder pedalierst du mit? Dann wäre Treffen 9 Uhr an der Europakreuzung. Fahren dann wahrscheinlich weiter Richtung UB, d.h. wir können uns dann auch da treffen, wenn es für dich günstiger ist...



Ich stoße morgen um 9 an der Europakreuzung zu Euch  .


----------



## goegolo (26. April 2008)

Nachstehend ein paar Impressionen von der heutigen Usedomtour mit hneu und DasAS, die Trails auf der Insel sind auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlenswert.

Das Tor zu Usedom, noch diesig




Eine Stufe  




Reparierter Kettenriss dank einer hochgradig kompetenten Fahrradfachverkäuferin  




Steilküstentrail




Kosen oder Loddin? Auf jeden Fall herrlich...




Ähhh ja, genau





Die restlichen Bilder findet Ihr in meinem Fotoalbum. Insgesamt waren es wohl 130 Kilometer, bei 80 bin ich für den Rückweg in die Bahn gestiegen.


----------



## DasAS (26. April 2008)

wann warste zu hause? da kollege neuman kurz vor kemnitz beschloss, ich kann nicht mehr, waren wir dann dreiviertel sechs aufm marktplatz. mit legga eis...

hat sich mal wieder gelohnt!


----------



## hneu (27. April 2008)

> da kollege neuman kurz vor kemnitz beschloss, ich kann nicht mehr



... da kann man aber nix machen


----------



## aegluke (27. April 2008)

Güstrow war heute auch sehr lohnenswert.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. April 2008)

Fotos? Ich war leider nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (27. April 2008)

ein paar hab ich - es gab aber probleme mit der kamera, daher sind sie nicht ganz so optimal: http://gallery.grohnwaldt.de/v/Radsport/Guestrow2008/


----------



## aegluke (2. Mai 2008)

Übrigens gibt es am 18.5. die Landesmeisterschaft MTB - auch bei/in Güstrow - in den Heidbergen


----------



## DasAS (2. Mai 2008)

kannste mal bitte koordinaten für google earth durchgeben? will mir das mal etwas genauer anschauen. oder ne strecken- landschaftsbeschreibung.


----------



## aegluke (2. Mai 2008)

Hügelig, für einen Cyclocrosser wäre ein Anstieg eine Laufpassage, weil er so steil ist und eine Holzbrücke ist mit dabei - die wird aber nur interessant, wenn sie nass ist.
Ich muss nur noch schauen, ob ich irgendwo ein MTB her kriege - oder ich fahre halt außerhalb der LM-Wertung mit dem Crosser mit - und werde nur für den MTB-MV-Cup mitgewertet.


----------



## goegolo (2. Mai 2008)

Du hast -> Heid*bergen* <- gelesen und willst wissen wie hoch der ist  

Hatte auf dem Rückweg von Usedom die Bahn um 16 Uhr genommen und war entsprechend gegen 17 Uhr daheim. Ein anderer Mountainbiker aus Greifswald war so freundlich mich auf seinem Ticket mitzunehmen, netter Plausch inklusive.


----------



## aegluke (2. Mai 2008)

Auch wenn es hier keine richtigen Berge gibt, 60hm auf einem 1,5km Rundkurs können schon sehr anstrengend werden  Aber keine Ahnung, wieviel der Rundkurs in den Heidbergen wirklich hat -> besagte HM gibt es aber z.B. auf der Crossrennstrecke in Parchim zu überwinden.

Und auf der MTB-Stadtmeisterschaftsstecke kam unser As auch ganz schön ins schwitzen *g*


----------



## goegolo (2. Mai 2008)

Parchim, Güstrow ... ganz schön weite Anfahrten. Da bleib ich doch vorerst lieber bei der Stadtmeisterschaftsstrecke hier.


----------



## aegluke (2. Mai 2008)

Das war nur ein kleiner Exkurs zum Thema "Berge" in MV.


----------



## DasAS (2. Mai 2008)

..."berge" in MV... aber wie heißt es so schön: länge läuft!

aber das kleine AS ist dieses Jahr viel fitter!!! hat aber biketechnisch 50% federweg zugelegt (aber absenkbar!) und auch sonst das radel etwas auf bergab getrimmt (scheiben plus kürzerer vorbau).

auf usedom war er trotzdem ungeschlagen bergauf als auch bergab der beste!

@goe: wen haste denn getroffen? einen mit nem silbernem radon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (2. Mai 2008)

DasAS schrieb:


> ..."berge" in MV... aber wie heißt es so schön: länge läuft!
> 
> aber das kleine AS ist dieses Jahr viel fitter!!! hat aber biketechnisch 50% federweg zugelegt (aber absenkbar!) und auch sonst das radel etwas auf bergab getrimmt (scheiben plus kürzerer vorbau).
> 
> auf usedom war er trotzdem ungeschlagen bergauf als auch bergab der beste!



Dann können wir uns an einem rennfreien Wochenende mal auf dem Stadtmeisterschaftskurs die Kante geben  - um den Nachweis zu führen, das man auf dem Strecke keinen Federweg braucht um schnell zu sein.


----------



## goegolo (2. Mai 2008)

DasAS schrieb:
			
		

> auf usedom war er trotzdem ungeschlagen bergauf als auch bergab der beste!
> 
> @goe: wen haste denn getroffen? einen mit nem silbernem radon?



Ich kann bestätigen, dass er die meisten Berge auf Usedom tatsächlich hochgefahren ist, über das Tempo schweigt der Gentlemen . 

Ne, das war Jemand um die 50 mit einem sehr schönen und aufwändigem Scott Carbon Fully. 



			
				aegluke schrieb:
			
		

> Dann können wir uns an einem rennfreien Wochenende mal auf dem Stadtmeisterschaftskurs die Kante geben  - um den Nachweis zu führen, das man auf dem Strecke keinen Federweg braucht um schnell zu sein.



Du mit Deinem Crossertick. Ein wenig Dämpfung ist zwecks Bodenhaftung nie verkehrt, hab da selbst gerad ein schönes Hardteil mit wenig und straffer Federung im Aufbau. Hat noch wer ein paar der in meiner Signatur genannten Teile in seiner Kiste? Ansonsten muss ich für das Fully erst einmal auf einen neuen Reifensatz warten, der alte samt Felgenbändern war durch und die Radläden in Greifswald hatten nichts vernünftiges im Sortiment


----------



## hneu (2. Mai 2008)

ich hätte ne 1A Marzocchi Z1 Wedge im Angebot aber von den Teilen so direkt nix


----------



## DasAS (2. Mai 2008)

die will doch keiner...

und luke, ich will auch nicht schnell sein, spaß geht vor!!! außerdem, eng anliegende bikeklamotten...


----------



## hneu (2. Mai 2008)

> die will doch keiner...



dooooooch


----------



## DasAS (2. Mai 2008)

wer denn bitte schön??? hä   hä        häääääääääää


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hneu (2. Mai 2008)

ka... der/die, der eine braucht...


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (5. Mai 2008)

aegluke schrieb:


> Dann können wir uns an einem rennfreien Wochenende mal auf dem Stadtmeisterschaftskurs die Kante geben  - um den Nachweis zu führen, das man auf dem Strecke keinen Federweg braucht um schnell zu sein.



Wir hatten so an diese Wochenende (10./11.05.) gedacht. Vielleicht auch schon Freitag Abend.

Schönen Gruß vom "Stadtmeister".


----------



## aegluke (5. Mai 2008)

Ok, ich bin dabei. Sag an wann's losgeht.


----------



## goegolo (5. Mai 2008)

Da bin ich auch dabei. Zwecks Vergleichbarkeit fährt dann aegluke mit dem von uns zur Verfügung gestellten Material und wir stoppen die Zeit. Nicht dass unsere Kondition oder Fahrtechnik hier das Ergebnis verfälschen 

Edit: Hat wer von Euch ein Magura Service Kit für Felgenbremsen?


----------



## goegolo (5. Mai 2008)

Den Artikel aus der heutigen regionalen QualitÃ¤tszeitung OZ mÃ¶chte ich dem Forum nicht vorenthalten, einmal mehr Platz 1 fÃ¼r Greifswald: 

Montag, 05. Mai 2008  |  Titelseite

*Greifswalder Radler leben am gefÃ¤hrlichsten*

Trauriger Rekord: Radfahrer in der Hansestadt gehen bundesweit das hÃ¶chste Risiko ein. Mehr als 50 Prozent aller hier bei VerkehrsunfÃ¤llen Verletzten sind mit dem Rad unterwegs. GefÃ¤hrlich ist es auch in Wismar und Stralsund.

Rostock (OZ) Greifswalds Fahrradfahrer leben gefÃ¤hrlich: Nirgendwo in Deutschland sind so viele Radler unter den Opfern von VerkehrsunfÃ¤llen wie in der Hansestadt. Mehr als die HÃ¤lfte aller Menschen, die hier 2006 im StraÃenverkehr verletzt wurden, waren per Rad unterwegs. Selbst im als Fahrradhochburg bekannten MÃ¼nster (Westfalen) war der Anteil der Radfahrer unter den Unfallopfern mit 40 Prozent deutlich niedriger. Deutschlandweit liegt der Schnitt bei 18 Prozent.

Bundesweit wurden 2006 nach Angaben des Statistischen Bundesamtes rund 77 000 Radfahrer in einen Unfall verwickelt. 486 davon starben. âTendenz stetig sinkendâ, sagt Roland Huhn, Rechtsreferent beim Allgemeinen Deutschen Fahrrad-Club (ADFC). Insgesamt wurden 2006 rund 422 000 Verkehrsteilnehmer verletzt und 5091 getÃ¶tet. In Greifswald verletzten sich 2006 bei UnfÃ¤llen 163 Radler, Tote gab es nicht. Besonders oft waren Radfahrer auch in LÃ¼beck (bundesweit Platz vier), Wismar (Platz zehn) und Stralsund (Platz 18) in UnfÃ¤lle mit PersonenschÃ¤den verwickelt.

FÃ¼r die regionalen Unterschiede gibt es eine ganze Reihe von GrÃ¼nden. âGrundsÃ¤tzlich gilt: Je mehr Leute irgendwo Fahrrad fahren, desto sicherer wird es fÃ¼r den Einzelnenâ, sagt Bettina Cibulski vom ADFC. Am gefÃ¤hrlichsten sei es dort, wo Autofahrer nicht mit Fahrradfahrern rechneten â beispielsweise in bergigen oder lÃ¤ndlichen Regionen. Deshalb seien auch gut ausgebaute Radwege nicht unbedingt ein Indikator fÃ¼r Sicherheit. Am besten ist es laut ADFC, wenn Radfahrer direkt auf der StraÃe â also immer im Sichtfeld der Autofahrer â durch den Verkehr gelenkt werden. Der Hauptunfallgegner des Radlers: das Auto! Fast drei Viertel aller Radler-UnfÃ¤lle resultieren aus Kollisionen mit Pkw. Und: Bei drei von vier UnfÃ¤llen hat der Autofahrer Schuld.

Ganz besonders gefÃ¤hrlich wird es immer dann, wenn Autofahrer rechts abbiegen und parallel fahrende Radfahrer Ã¼bersehen. Und: Radler bringen sich auch selbst in Gefahr â vor allem durch Befahren von Radwegen in der falschen Richtung, Missachtung der Vorfahrt und Alkohol am Lenker. Dazu kommt: 15 Prozent der UnfÃ¤lle sind StÃ¼rze ohne Fremdbeteiligung. âInsbesondere jetzt im FrÃ¼hjahr, wenn wieder viele ungeÃ¼bte Radler unterwegs sindâ, betont Roland Huhn. Hier kann ein Helm schlimme Folgen vermeiden helfen, betont der ADFC-Experte.

Dennoch: Radfahren boomt. 2006 standen rund 66,8 Millionen FahrrÃ¤der in den deutschen Haushalten. Im Vergleich zum Jahr 2000 war das ein Plus von sechs Millionen oder zehn Prozent. 81 Prozent der Privathaushalte besaÃen mindestens ein Fahrrad.

Seite 5: Bericht

THOMAS LUCZAK


Teil 2: 
Montag, 05. Mai 2008  |  Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
*
Radler werden hÃ¤ufig Ã¼bersehen*

Fahren in Gegenrichtung, technische Defekte, Unaufmerksamkeit: Die Ursachen von UnfÃ¤llen mit Beteiligung von Radfahrern sind vielfÃ¤ltig.

Rostock (OZ) Viele Radler, viele Autos, viele UnfÃ¤lle: Die Anklamer StraÃe in Greifswald gehÃ¶rt zu den Unfallschwerpunkten fÃ¼r Radfahrer. Auch in der Wolgaster StraÃe und am Ernst-ThÃ¤lmann-Ring kracht es immer wieder, erklÃ¤rt Bernd Kutter von der Polizeiinspektion Greifswald. Insgesamt 217 UnfÃ¤lle mit Beteiligung von Radlern nahm die Greifswalder Polizei 2006 auf. Mehr als die HÃ¤lfte aller bei VerkehrsunfÃ¤llen verletzten Personen war mit dem Rad unterwegs â der mit Abstand hÃ¶chste Anteil bundesweit. Die Ursachen sind vielfÃ¤ltig: Allein an der hohen Fahrradfahrerdichte in der Hansestadt liegt es nicht, argumentiert der Allgemeine Deutsche Fahrrad-Club (ADFC). Insbesondere dort, wo Radler nicht erwartet werden, leben sie gefÃ¤hrlich. Speziell an drei Unfallschwerpunkten fÃ¤llt auf: Oft kommt es zu Kollisionen, weil Autofahrer Radler Ã¼bersehen, die in der Gegenrichtung unterwegs sind. âBiegt man als Pkw-Fahrer auf eine HauptstraÃe ein, droht die Gefahr vor allem von linksâ, betont Bernd Kutter. Wenn Radler aber entgegen der Verkehrsrichtung fahren, kann das gerade an EinmÃ¼ndungen und Ausfahrten hÃ¶chst gefÃ¤hrlich werden.

Fakt ist: Im StraÃenverkehr gilt das Rechtsfahrgebot. Radfahrer haben rechte Radwege zu benutzen. Linke gekennzeichnete Radwege sind nur dann zu benutzen, wenn diese durch gesonderte Verkehrszeichen freigegeben sind.

Weitere typische Unfallursachen sind generelle Vorfahrts-Fehler, das Fahren auf FuÃgÃ¤ngerwegen und in FuÃgÃ¤ngerzonen sowie das Fahren bei Dunkelheit ohne ausreichende Beleuchtung, heiÃt es aus dem Schweriner Innenministerium.

Generell lÃ¤sst die technische Ausstattung vieler RÃ¤der zu wÃ¼nschen Ã¼brig: âAuch nagelneue RÃ¤der werden ohne entsprechende Beleuchtung verkauftâ, kritisiert Volker Werner, Sprecher der Polizeidirektion Rostock. Bei Kontrollen in der Hansestadt sei immer wieder aufgefallen, dass Eltern auch ihre Kinder mit RÃ¤dern ohne Licht fahren lassen. Oder mit abenteuerlichen âHilfs-Konstruktionenâ. âWas Autofahrer Radlern antun, das tun Radler FuÃgÃ¤ngern anâ, so Volker Werner weiter. Im Klartext: Die Zahl rÃ¼cksichtsloser Radler steigt. Was nicht nur fÃ¼r FuÃgÃ¤nger, sondern auch fÃ¼r die Pedalritter gefÃ¤hrlich werden kann. Und: Radler steigen nicht gern ab. Viele wechseln vor allem an Kreuzungen blitzschnell vom Radweg auf den FuÃweg oder die StraÃe â was immer wieder zu schweren UnfÃ¤llen fÃ¼hrt.

In ganz Mecklenburg-Vorpommern wurden im Jahre 2006 bei UnfÃ¤llen zehn Radfahrer getÃ¶tet und 1688 verletzt.

THOMAS LUCZAK


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (7. Mai 2008)

aegluke schrieb:


> Ok, ich bin dabei. Sag an wann's losgeht.



Samstag, *10.05. 09:30 Uhr* an der Europakreuzung oder 09:45 Uhr an der MTB-Strecke in Weitenhagen.


----------



## aegluke (7. Mai 2008)

Ich bin dabei - und komme zur EK.


----------



## lobi (8. Mai 2008)

Klinke mich mal kurz ein!Komme auch aus HGW und würde gerne wissen wo in Weitenhagen ne MTB Strecke ist?Danke und Gruß


----------



## DasAS (8. Mai 2008)

erwarte aber nicht zuviel, die wiederholungen machen den kohl fett, ähh, den fahrer fertig! aber immerhin. ich fahr leider morgen nach hause.

dann können wir, da wir ja immer mehr hier werden, mal nächste woche treffen oder am wochenende ne größere tour wagen.


----------



## aegluke (8. Mai 2008)

lobi schrieb:


> Klinke mich mal kurz ein!Komme auch aus HGW und würde gerne wissen wo in Weitenhagen ne MTB Strecke ist?Danke und Gruß



Komme doch einfach 9:30 mit zur Europakreuzung, dann zeigen wir Dir die Strecke.

@DasAs: war ja klar... ihr drückt euch ja immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (8. Mai 2008)

Der will doch die Uni schwänzen und sich daheim an Muttis Kühlschrank laben


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (8. Mai 2008)

kein Problem:

Bei:  54° 2'53.07"N und  13°24'55.83"O links in den Wald hinein.

(Guester Weg entlang, ca 150m hinterm Kindergarten dann links)
Der Guester WEg sieht aus wie ein Waldweg, geht aber mit Beschilderung von der Hauptstraße ab.


----------



## lobi (8. Mai 2008)

Danke- Kindergarten könnte der sein wo ich immer mit dem Auto parke,um dann zum See zu wandern?!Würde natürlich mal mitkommen muß aber auf lange Sicht verschieben.Bin ab Dienstag Reha Trassenheide(Wirbelbruch) Radfahren geht nur langsam,nicht so wild und springen u.s.w. Nehme natürlich mein Cube mit und taste mich langsam wieder ran(11 Monate krank-kein Biken) Habe mir ein Fully bestellt,dann gehts wieder richtig los!Aber wo fahre ich lang wenn ich mit dem Bike bei den Autohäusern durch nach Weitenhagen fahre-Dann kommt ne Brücke über die Umgehung-dann kommt ne Eigenheimsiedlung und dann????Möchte Morgen dann mal ne kleine Runde drehen.Kein richtiges Biken nur mal raus!  Gruß Lobi


----------



## hneu (8. Mai 2008)

über die Brücke und immer gerade aus. durch die eigenheimsiedlung bis zur Kreuzung. Da gerade rüber auf den Waldweg, Richtung Guest, und immer gerade aus... dann bei angegebenen Koordinaten links in den Wald und da isses dann auch schon...

Und @ Goegolo: Naja der Kühlschrank und die Müggelberge locken...


----------



## lobi (8. Mai 2008)

Danke!Werde Morgen mal anfahren!


----------



## goegolo (11. Mai 2008)

Wann gibts die Bilder von der Helmkamera? War ein gutes Training gestern


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (11. Mai 2008)

Womöglich keine, leider. Er hatte die Kamera beim ersten Versuch glaube nicht an und sie beim "Rennen" dann abgemacht. Aber die wiederholung kommt, so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.


----------



## aegluke (11. Mai 2008)

die paar Fotos, die ich gemacht habe: http://gallery.grohnwaldt.de/v/Radsport/MtbvsCyclo3/


----------



## aegluke (17. Mai 2008)

Morgen ist übrigens wieder ein MTB-Rennen in Güstrow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2008)

Hast Du ne Ahnung wanns losgeht, oder ist jemand von euch dabei? Ich fahr nicht mit, aber wills mit wenigstens mal anschauen.


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (17. Mai 2008)

http://www.radsport-mv.de/ausschreibungen/20080518mtb_661_aus.pdf


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2008)

Tatwaffe, so schlau war ich auch schon, wo steht da die Zeit? Oder bin ich blind?


----------



## hneu (17. Mai 2008)

der erste Jahrgang startet um 11.00 Uhr...


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (17. Mai 2008)

Ganz am Anfang beim ersten Rennen. Alle anderen werden fortfolgend gestartet, ohne exakte Startzeiten. De facto sieht das dann meistens so aus, das mehrere Rennen zusammengelegt werden, weil selten genügend Starter da sind. Zum Beispiel Rennen 1 und 2, Rennen 3 und 4 und die Rennen 5, 6 und 7. Daher keine genauen Startzeiten. 
Der Zeitplan für morgen dürfte dann in etwa so hinkommen:

Rennen 1-3: 11:00 Uhr
Rennen 4,5: 11:30 Uhr
Rennen 6,7: 12:00 Uhr

Können aber auch nur zwei Rennen werden. Wir werden sehen.

P.S.: Jedermänner sind auch zugelassen, auch wenn es so nicht inder AUS steht.


----------



## DasAS (18. Mai 2008)

mensch tiger, wat machst du denn hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2008)

Hab mich verirrt


----------



## Anto (18. Mai 2008)

Sind Männer Jahrgang 1968-1978 und Frauen generell vom Rennen ausgeschlossen? Oder ist das schon die Startaufstellung (05.04.08)


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2008)

Gute Frage, hab ich mich auch gefragt. Ich bin Baujahr 74.


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (18. Mai 2008)

Die Ausschreibung nicht immer so bierernst nehmen . Einfach anrufen und nachfragen. Im Normalfall sind bei den MTB- Rennen in MV zu Wenige Starter da. Da wird jeder mit durchgezogen. Senioren 1 (68-78) stehen selten extra drin, die fahren immer bei der Männern mit. Und bei den Massen an  startenden Frauen erübrigt sich die Ausschreibung von vornherein.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2008)

Habsch gesehen, waren nur 2 Rennen. War von euch jemand dabei? Hab nur zugeschaut, Reifen im Renn-Bike platt.


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (18. Mai 2008)

Jo, wir waren zu dritt unterwegs. Ganz in dunklem Blau mit rotem Armabschluß und kamen meist vereinzelt vorbei *g


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2008)

Kann ich mich nicht wirklich dran erinnern. Hab mir auch mehr die Räder angeschaut. Ein sehr schönes Scott Spark und ein Scale waren dabei, und zwei KTMs habsch gesehen. Ich war der mit dem Rad:






)


----------



## aegluke (18. Mai 2008)

Hier ist einer von uns dreien in Aktion - und nein, das bin nicht ich 





Mein Rad war incognito unterwegs


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (19. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Kann ich mich nicht wirklich dran erinnern. Hab mir auch mehr die Räder angeschaut. Ein sehr schönes Scott Spark und ein Scale waren dabei, und zwei KTMs habsch gesehen. Ich war der mit dem Rad:
> 
> )


Also Dein Radl hab ich gesehen.


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (27. Mai 2008)

Zum Aufwärmen:

28.06. -- 9. Jugendsportspiele Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (bis U23) LV MEV, Männer extra 
21.09. -- MTB-Rennen, Güstrow  	RIG Güstrow,  	MTB  	 	 
28.09. -- MTB-Rennen, Rostock 	RV Rostock, 	MTB
12.10. -- MTB-Rennen, Greifswald (Weitenhagen) TR Greifswald, MTB

ALLE Rennen auch für Jedermänner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (27. Mai 2008)

Gibt es da noch nähere Infos/ Homepage (abgesehen von http://radsport-mv.de/)? Insbesondere zu den Strecken (maps), Startzeiten usw.? 
Oder läuft das alles über den Kontakt aus der PDF. Und wieviele Teilnehmer sind ungefähr dabei?

Und was gibt es noch schönes *nach* dem Aufwärmen??? So viele Fragen...


----------



## DasAS (27. Mai 2008)

komm einfach in der alten heimat vorbei und lass dich überraschen!


----------



## Anto (27. Mai 2008)

So einfach ist das nicht. Rostock, Güstrow (war damals dort an der FH - alte Zeiten ) muss ick planen (Tagestour), aber HGW im Oktober passt dann schon.
Und die Usedomrunde is ja auch noch offen


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (28. Mai 2008)

Anto schrieb:


> Gibt es da noch nähere Infos/ Homepage (abgesehen von http://radsport-mv.de/)? Insbesondere zu den Strecken (maps), Startzeiten usw.?
> Oder läuft das alles über den Kontakt aus der PDF. Und wieviele Teilnehmer sind ungefähr dabei?
> 
> Und was gibt es noch schönes *nach* dem Aufwärmen??? So viele Fragen...


Maps - Nee, das sind doch keine Profiveranstaltungen. Ich kann dir für die Strecke in HRO und Güstrow die Örtlichkeit in Google Earth angeben und mit ein bisschen Zeit und Mühe noch die Strecke als Pfad reinmalen, das wär dann aber auch schon alles. 

Teilnehmerzahlen, Kontaktprobleme ud Mißveständnisse sind auf Seite 8, des Threads bereits ausführlich erläutert worden. Nur soviel: Es sind keine Massen am Start. Aber mit Dir vielleicht schon wieder einer mehr. Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen.

Nach dem Aufwärmen kommen die Cross-Rennen (Okt,Nov,Dez), an denen man außer bei den Läufen zum Stevens- und Deutschland-Cup auch mit dem MTB mitgurken darf.


----------



## DasAS (28. Mai 2008)

jaja, usedom...


----------



## Anto (28. Mai 2008)

Tatwaffe:23mm schrieb:


> Maps - Nee, das sind doch keine Profiveranstaltungen. Ich kann dir für die Strecke in HRO und Güstrow die Örtlichkeit in Google Earth angeben und mit ein bisschen Zeit und Mühe noch die Strecke als Pfad reinmalen, das wär dann aber auch schon alles.
> 
> ...Aber mit Dir vielleicht schon wieder einer mehr. Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen.



Brauchste nicht und danke für die Infos. Werd dann vorher den Kontakt aus der Ausschreibung anrufen. 



DasAS schrieb:


> jaja, usedom...



Bleibt halt nur der Sommer...  4. Juliwoche holiday


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn ihr ma Bock auf die Güstrower Strecke hab, sacht Bescheid


----------



## DasAS (29. Mai 2008)

sonntag is ne lässige 4-5h tour angesetzt. so ab 11 oder 12 ins hinterland.


----------



## goegolo (29. Mai 2008)

Na, dass war ja gut feucht fröhlich gestern Abend . Wo soll es denn ungefähr hingehen? Vor Stralsund soll es einen guten Trialrundkurs geben, den wir ausprobieren können:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (30. Mai 2008)

dit liegt ja quasi anner strecke, können wa nen kleen abstecher machen.


----------



## hneu (30. Mai 2008)

Der Vollständigkeit halber: Ich komme auch mit.


----------



## DasAS (30. Mai 2008)

dich hätte ick sowieso uffs rad geprügelt...


----------



## hneu (31. Mai 2008)

solang es wieder lecker kuchen unterwegs gibt... 






mmmm KUCHEN!


----------



## DasAS (31. Mai 2008)

is sonntag wohl eher schlecht...


----------



## aegluke (31. Mai 2008)

Morgen bei der RTF in Lubmin gibt es auch Kuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (31. Mai 2008)

Da könnten wir natürlich auch mit fahren, allerdings nur Asphalt. Den Termin habe ich komplett vergessen  

Sonntag, 1. Juni 2008
Strecken/Art: 50, 80, 120, 160 km/Kontrollfahrt "Formel A"
Startzeit: 8:00 - 10:00 Uhr
Startort: Realschule Lubmin, Seestraße 11, 17509 Seebad Lubmin
Anmeldung: am Start ab 7:00 Uhr
Startgebühr: BDR-Mitglieder: 3,00 EUR; Nicht-Mitglieder: 7,00 EUR


----------



## hneu (31. Mai 2008)

TZ... Sonntag vor 8 aufstehen und dann auch noch Geld dafür bezahlen?!


----------



## goegolo (31. Mai 2008)

Ok, verbleiben wir bei 11 Uhr Treffen EK?


----------



## hneu (31. Mai 2008)

Ich denke mal ja.


----------



## DasAS (1. Juni 2008)

falls du das noch ließt: 11 am fischmarkt!!!!


----------



## goegolo (2. Juni 2008)

Wann gibt es die Bilder von unserer Tour? War trotzt des Gegenwindes auf den letzten 40 km auf jeden Fall besser als morgens um sechs für ein Rennen aufzustehen und Strecke haben wir ja auch ohne den Pulk gut gemacht


----------



## DasAS (2. Juni 2008)

herr neumann bitte!


----------



## hneu (2. Juni 2008)

Bilder sind jetzt online... einfach bei meinen Fotos schauen


----------



## goegolo (3. Juni 2008)

Top  

Jungs, habt Ihr den Spot nahe Neubrandenburg schon entdeckt: http://www.dirtforce.de ? Da müssen wir für ne kleine Fahrtrainingssession unbedingt mal hin.


----------



## Anto (3. Juni 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> Top
> 
> Jungs, habt Ihr den Spot nahe Neubrandenburg schon entdeckt: http://www.dirtforce.de ? Da müssen wir für ne kleine Fahrtrainingssession unbedingt mal hin.



Die Strecke gibt es schon recht lange und soll auch gut gewartet sein - Vereinspflege halt... Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Mal watt anderes: Ist der "Enduroberg" vor Wolgast auch mit dem Bike befahrbar oder nur motorisiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (3. Juni 2008)

Falls Du den zwischen Kemnitzhagen und Neu Boltenhagen meinst, der ist prinzipiell fahrbar. Es gibt da eine Art Trail-Rundkurs um die Motocrossstrecke herum.


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (25. Juni 2008)

Anto schrieb:


> Mal watt anderes: Ist der "Enduroberg" vor Wolgast auch mit dem Bike befahrbar oder nur motorisiert?



Im Wald gibts dort ein paar nette Wege. Die Sandpiste lohnt sich nicht. Zu weich, läuft nicht gut.


----------



## goegolo (12. September 2008)

Zur Erinnerung: 12. Oktober, MTB-Stadtmeisterschaft in Greifswald (http://www.trg-online.de/aktuelles/aktuelles.html). Wer ist mit dabei?


----------



## aegluke (12. September 2008)

Ich werd' extra Dassow sausen lassen und in Weitenhagen am Start stehen.


----------



## trisser (12. September 2008)

Schonmal jemand in NB auf der dirt-force gewesen?

Hat jemand vor, demnächst mal dorthin zu fahren? 

Die Saison ist ja immerhin fast zuende.


----------



## aegluke (12. September 2008)

Die Offroad-Saison fängt doch gerade erst richtig an. Endlich stehen die Chancen auf ordentlich Matsch und Dreck wieder besser. Und man hat am Ostseestrand wieder Platz für's Radeln


----------



## goegolo (12. September 2008)

trisser schrieb:


> Schonmal jemand in NB auf der dirt-force gewesen?
> 
> Hat jemand vor, demnächst mal dorthin zu fahren?
> 
> Die Saison ist ja immerhin fast zuende.



Hier, ich will da noch hin


----------



## trisser (12. September 2008)

Primstens!

Muss noch die Alltagtauglichkeit meines Norcos ausloten, event. noch eine Teleskob-Sattelstütze organisieren, weil ich eigentlich schon mit meinem Geschütz hin will, dass ist mir noch zu jungfräulich... brauch erstmal nen paar ordentliche Kratzer damit es benutzt aussschaut 

Da sind wir ja schonmal 2 

Wie würdest du hinkomen wollen KFZ, Zug, Bike?!

@aegluke, eigentlich haste recht


----------



## DasAS (12. September 2008)

nach nb zur dirtforce will ich auch nochmal. allerdings lösch ich meine lichter am 24.9. in greifswald. wie is dieser sonntag?

also die stadtmeisterschaft findet diesmal ohne mich statt, schade eigentlich, formtechnisch bin ick diesmal viel besser druff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trisser (12. September 2008)

Du hättest mir mal ruhig auf meine PN zum Mongoose antworten können 

Also dieses WE passt es zumin bei mir nicht 

Nächstes wäre cool!


----------



## goegolo (12. September 2008)

trisser schrieb:


> Muss noch die Alltagtauglichkeit meines Norcos ausloten, event. noch eine Teleskob-Sattelstütze organisieren, weil ich eigentlich schon mit meinem Geschütz hin will, dass ist mir noch zu jungfräulich... brauch erstmal nen paar ordentliche Kratzer damit es benutzt aussschaut



Gibt es noch keine Kratzer aus der Dose? Sonst komm einfach mal mit auf die Hausrunde unter der Woche. Für die Anreise nach Neubrandenburg präferiere ich die Bahn, eventuell bekommen wir hier ja ein MV-Ticket mit fünf Mann voll (die Energie soll ja vor Ort und nicht in der Ebene Verwendung finden). Mein Terminvorschlag ist der *20. September*, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## trisser (12. September 2008)

Nein leider nicht, ich hab nur entmineralisierten Schlamm aus der Spraydose für meinen Porsche-SUV, frei unter dem Motto: Dreckig ja, Kratzer nein. 
(das ist übrigens nicht ernst gemeint  )

Ansonsten würde ich auch unter der Woche gerne mal ne Runde mit euch drehen. Eure Haustrecke = das trailige Waldstück hinten bei Eldena?

*20.* klingt für mich gut!


----------



## hneu (12. September 2008)

Hausrunde: Ja Elisenhain, oder mal Weitenhagen oder so.... 

Aber ob sich Neubrandenburg lohnt - da bin ich eher skeptisch.


----------



## goegolo (12. September 2008)

Kloar, Neubrandenburg ist nicht Willingen oder Winterberg, aber ein paar hübsche Anliegerkurven existieren den Bildern nach. Außerdem gibt es dort "Treppendownhill"

*Hausrunde (25~30km):* Greifswald, Weitenhagen, Trailkurs, Guest, Diedrichshagen, Elisenhain, Hof 1, Friedrichshagen, Wiek, Greifswald.

Wird ja schon recht früh dunkel, ich schwinge mich bei guter Wetterlage (= kein Regen) morgen Nachmittag aufs Bike. Falls wer mitfährt schlage ich ein Treffen um 15 Uhr an der Europakreuzung vor.


----------



## hneu (12. September 2008)

bin inner hauptstadt.... aber ein anderes mal gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (12. September 2008)

der 20., hm, mal sehen. treppendownhill kann man auch in und um greifswald machen!!!

hab da auch noch wen in hinterhand, abends gehts hier des öfteren in hain fürs spielen und zum "loch" fürs fliegen!

morgen also??? mal sehen???


----------



## trisser (12. September 2008)

Ahh möp ich bin raus für morgen.

Fährst du jedes WE goegolo?

Wie ist dein Level? Speed, Ausdauer?
Wobei, 30km halte ich durch, denke ich! 



DasAS schrieb:


> hab da auch noch wen in hinterhand, abends gehts hier des öfteren in hain fürs spielen und zum "loch" fürs fliegen!



Das ist wo?!


----------



## goegolo (12. September 2008)

@trisser: Fahre etwa jeden zweiten oder dritten Tag, am Wochenende auch längere Strecken. Dabei geht es mir nicht um Höchstgeschwindigkeiten, auch wenn der Trainingslevel mittlerweile wieder ganz ordentlich ist. 

@DasAS: Wasn fürn Loch? Also das hier war die letzte interessante Treppe, die mir über den Weg gelaufen ist:


----------



## DasAS (12. September 2008)

also morgen nich. wat is mit sonntag?  

einfach mal abends ab 5 freihalten, inner woche.


----------



## trisser (13. September 2008)

Ist gebongt.

Da kann ich in Ruhe mein Tourenbike wieder Flott machen, die Schaltung entschmalzen und neue Pedale dranbasteln.
Die letzte Trailsession hat mir mein Bike doch recht übel genommen 

Treppen-FR geht ganz gut bei der Mensa, links daneben ist ne 2er Treppencombo, da überspring ich aber nur die erste und fahr die 2. runter (noch) oder direkt daneben eine Größere zum runterspringen (aber nur mit Schützern).

Ansonsten ist beim Bahnhof auf dem Wall dort wo der Spielplatz in der Senke ist noch ne gute Stelle, sofern da keine Knöpfe rumspringen.


----------



## DasAS (14. September 2008)

trisser schrieb:


> Treppen-FR geht ganz gut bei der Mensa, links daneben ist ne 2er Treppencombo, da überspring ich aber nur die erste und fahr die 2. runter (noch) oder direkt daneben eine Größere zum runterspringen (aber nur mit Schützern).



wenn du wüßtest wie oft ick und und ein kumpel hier ausm forum da standen und geglotzt haben, wann wir wohl endlich die treppe komplett springen...
allerdings macht es ein fully etwas leichter. mit nem ht is doch ne nummer härter. ansonsten freu dich aufs "loch". da is auch sehr gut airtime zu holen, manchmal etwas viel mit waldlandung, wie letztens, manmanman, geiler kick!


----------



## DasAS (14. September 2008)

ach und nochwas: ick hatte auf deine pn wegens dem mongoose geantwortet! hast ja auch nochmal geschrieben dann.


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (14. September 2008)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wo inde ich "das Loch" zu finden? Diedrichshagen?


----------



## trisser (14. September 2008)

Bevor du hier dein Lager räumst, musst uns/mir noch die Aktionlastigen plätze hier zeigen 

Das das mal klar ist 

Wie gesagt, das Six steht auf Usedom, was mist ist, ich dachte nicht das sich das hier so schnell entwickelt ^^
Aber egal, ich komm auf jedenfall mit, nur um zu wissen wo das ist. 

BTW: ich bin da mim Wheeler runtergesprungen


----------



## goegolo (14. September 2008)

joar, wie schauts aus heute Nachmittag? Der Regen wird gerad weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (14. September 2008)

ick hatte gestern ein rugby-spiel...da is heut gammeln angesagt.
montag gegen frühen abend wäre ok.


----------



## trisser (14. September 2008)

Wann ist früh?

Habe so 17.15 Feierabend.
Bin ein fleißiges Arbeiterbienchen und noch(!) kein Student


----------



## DasAS (14. September 2008)

und ab wann kannste aufm radel sein?


----------



## trisser (14. September 2008)

Muss mittag noch zu Krüger (liegt aufm Weg zur Arbeit, sonst Rosengarten  ), kam vorhin in Keller und musste feststellen, ich hab nen Platten :/

Naja, heimfahren, parkplatz suchen, rad anbauen usw. 18 Uhr?

Kommt drauf an wo wir uns treffen würden, ich komme aus der Innenstadt.
Wehe ihr kommt alle in Montur, denn dann komm ich mir dumm vor mit lescher jeans *g*

Edit: bekommt man bei der Dirt-Force eigentlich Schützer gestellt? Ellenbogen usw.? Konnte auf der HP nichts dazu finden.


----------



## DasAS (14. September 2008)

ick fahr immer in montur!!! mit jeans uffs radel...ick wohn och innenstadt. um 6 am fischmarkt? mal kieken ob ick den stephansky noch ran kriege.


----------



## goegolo (14. September 2008)

Ok, bin da.


----------



## trisser (15. September 2008)

Netzmigration = Überstunden.

Ich bin raus, sry!


----------



## hneu (15. September 2008)

trisser schrieb:


> Edit: bekommt man bei der Dirt-Force eigentlich Schützer gestellt? Ellenbogen usw.? Konnte auf der HP nichts dazu finden.



Ich denke nicht. Also ich hatte mal Kontakt mit denen aufgenommen und ich denke, dass ist einfach nur das Gelände mitten im Wald. Keine Betreuung oder so. Jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste! Helm ist aber Pflicht.


----------



## DasAS (15. September 2008)

ick hab grad ein motivationsloch...hab sogar dit rennen heute schon weggelassen. ick werd langsam zu alt für jeden tag action. mittwoch darf wieder mit mir gerechnet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trisser (15. September 2008)

Ob das nochmal was mit uns wird 

Aber ich will nicht mit steinen werfen, sitze ja selber im glashaus ^^


----------



## goegolo (15. September 2008)

Ihr Muschis, gut dass ich gestern noch die Stadtmeisterschaftsdistanz in Weitenhagen im Renntempo gefahren bin  Also Mittwoch auf ein Neues


----------



## DasAS (15. September 2008)

mittwoch is super!


----------



## trisser (16. September 2008)

9,99 Touringhelm - Check
9,99 Pedale -Check
neuer Reifen - Uncheck  (aber bekomm ich hin)

Wann wie wo?

Habt ihr licht am Bike? Ich nicht, müsst mich also in die Mitte nehmen ^^

17.45!?


----------



## DasAS (16. September 2008)

morgen geb ich abschieds"party", da wird es nix mit dem fahren. donnerstag, freitag und we wären aber sehr gut!!!


----------



## goegolo (17. September 2008)

@trisser: Bleibt es bei 17:45 Uhr? Fals ja schlage ich als Treffpunkt die Infotafel an der Europakreuzung vor. Wenn wir etwas mehr als eine Stunde unterwegs sind dürfte das Tageslicht noch ausreichend sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (17. September 2008)

wie gesagt, ab donnerstag und dann freitag und wochenende!!!


----------



## trisser (17. September 2008)

Ich bin mir mit dem Wetter noch nicht so sicher?!

Heute abend solls regnen laut wetter.com


----------



## hneu (17. September 2008)

Und wo wäre das Problem?


----------



## DasAS (17. September 2008)

und die sonne ballert mir gerade in die bude...


----------



## trisser (17. September 2008)

hneu schrieb:


> Und wo wäre das Problem?



Nirgendswo!

Ich bin diesmal nicht die Muschi (zu DasAs guck ).


17.45 am Infoschild!

Wobei, guck nochmal kruz vorher rein geogolo, durch die Umstellung kanns sein das ich heute wider erwarten doch noch länger bleiben muss.


----------



## goegolo (17. September 2008)

Subba, Wetter trocken, noch 25 Minuten und keine Absage. Ich bin dann auf jeden Fall da


----------



## trisser (17. September 2008)

18 Uhr!!!!!!!!


----------



## goegolo (18. September 2008)

Nachdem wir uns gestern wieder Erwarten doch noch in Wiek gefunden haben erfolgt der nächste Versuch eine volle Hausrunde gemeinsam zu absolvieren am Freitagabend. Die Exkursion nach Neubrandenburg wird aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten bei trissers neuem Bike vorerst verschoben. 

Ps.: Die Infotafel an der Europakreuzung existiert übrigens nicht mehr.
PPs.: Stelle gerade fest, dass die Hochzeitsfeierlichkeiten eines Freundes mit der Stadtmeisterschaft kollidieren, Mist.


----------



## DasAS (18. September 2008)

shit, freitag abend hab ich besuch...wat is mit dem we???


----------



## trisser (18. September 2008)

Na nu aber... dann machen wir Samstag aber gleich mal Bombenfest.

Dann radeln wir trotzdem am Fr, geo?!

Vllt haben wir noch ne Minute um mal gemeinsam nach meiner Federgabel zu gucken?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (19. September 2008)

@DasAS: Welche Uhrzeit präferierst Du für Samstag? Und keine Ausreden diesmal  

@trisser: Heute Abend wird es bei mir leider zu eng zum radeln. Wir können uns aber gerne Samstag vor oder nach der Tour treffen und einen kleinen Federgabelcheck machen. Viel raushohlen lässt sich aus dem Teil vermutlich nicht, aber mal sehen was eine Fettpackung bewirkt


----------



## DasAS (19. September 2008)

na studentenfreundlich nicht zu früh!!! und wetter soll auch gut werden!!! ich sach ma, ab 12 bin ich wohl fit zum radeln. wat wollen wir uns denn antun? einfach rund um greifswald?


----------



## trisser (19. September 2008)

Wichtig ist, dass du uns das "Loch" zeigst 

@ Geo, ok, dann würde ich ne Stunde vor dem "offiziellem" Meeting bei dir vorbei trallen.


----------



## DasAS (19. September 2008)

also loch is schonmal eingeplant. also um 12 anne europakreuzung?


----------



## trisser (19. September 2008)

Geo, wann wollen wir nach dem Lenker und der Gabel gucken?

10.30?  (Uff  )

Wenn wir 12 halten wollen?!

Falls der Lenker taugt muss der natürlich auch gleich dran!


----------



## goegolo (19. September 2008)

@trisser: 11 Uhr sollte reichen . Eventuell müssen wir die Züge verlängern aber der Krüger ist hier ja gleich ums Eck und bis zur Europakreuzung sind es weniger als 3 Minuten. 

@DasAS: Wo hast Du bloß dieses Loch gegraben???


----------



## DasAS (19. September 2008)

lasst euch überraschen!!!

ps: ick hab hier noch ein echtes highlight rumliegen: ein ANSWER ALUMILITE lenker!!!!! weil ich sehe das da wohl ein problem gibt...???


----------



## aegluke (19. September 2008)

Wir machen morgen auch eine Neuauflage von Cyclocrosser vs MTB und starten Studentenfreundlich vor dem Abendbrot - um 10:00 
Treffpunkt Europakreuzung


----------



## DasAS (20. September 2008)

viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu früh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (20. September 2008)

bleibt es denn hnachher bei um 12 anne europakreuzung?


----------



## trisser (20. September 2008)

Also ich bin immerhin schon wach, also würde es von meiner seite aus dabei bleiben!


----------



## DasAS (20. September 2008)

bis gleich!


----------



## trisser (20. September 2008)

Jowsen, nachdem ich mich gegen sämtliche Vorurteile von DasAs erwehren konnte (kein Vertrauen in mein alt bewährtes Bike) und wir dank eines zuvorkommenden Guest´ers auch meinen Platten geflickt bekommen haben, ist doch noch ne anständige Hausrunde bei rausgesprungen!

Das "Loch" ist schon was geil!
Falls ich irgendwann noch in den Genuss eines gescheiten Fahrrads komme, wird da viel Freizeit draufgehn


----------



## goegolo (24. September 2008)

So, war gestern trotz schlechtem Wetter am "Glory Hole" und bin ganz angetan von den Möglichkeiten dort. DasAS, wie hast Du es gefunden? Trisser, wie schaut es bei Dir die Tage Hausrundentechnisch aus?


----------



## DasAS (24. September 2008)

mir hat das loch dev_biker gezeigt. 

ach so, wenn ich jetzt aus fenster gucke sehe ich oranienburg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2008)

Hey Nachbarn 

Samstag ist in Güstrow wieder ein MTB-Rennen, fährt von euch jemand mit? Für mich wird es die Premiere sein


----------



## DasAS (24. September 2008)

jungjunge, du läßt dir aber auch garnichts entgehen! leider bin ich seit heute nordberliner.


----------



## aegluke (24. September 2008)

Ich bin definitiv dabei - aber ungefedert.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2008)

Scheinbar isses auf Sonntag verschoben, ich frag morgen ma nach was nu Sache is.


----------



## trisser (24. September 2008)

@ Geo vllt. können wir Samstag ne Runde drehen wenn das Wetter stimm, können wir ja noch live entscheiden.

Apropo "Rennen", ich hab immer noch nicht den Rundkurs in Weitenhagen kennen gelernt, müssen wir bei Zeiten auchma mit einfelchten.

Güstrow, kommt ma lieber nach NB 

Gruß nach O-Burg, an der Stelle!


----------



## aegluke (25. September 2008)

Das Rennen ist auf Samstag verschoben worden, laut radsport-mv.de - es war ursprünglich für Sonntag geplant.

Übrigens machen wir (HSG) am Sonntag in den Credner-Anlagen ein Kinderrennen. Wer also Nachwuchs, Verwandschaft in entsprechendem Alter hat, kann den gerne vorbei bringen  http://www.team-radsport.de/viewpage.php?page_id=107


----------



## goegolo (25. September 2008)

Wie schaut denn die Rennstrecke in Güstrow vom Gelände und der Streckenführung aus? 

@trisser: Zeig ich Dir. Wollen wir vorher Dein Bike noch weiter revitalisieren? Nach Neubrandenburg will übrigens auch ein Stralsunder mit, schau mal in den Nachbarthread.

@DasAS: Was hat Dich bloß nach Berlin verschlagen?  

@aegluke: Gelobt sei was hart macht und die Fahrtechnik verbessert


----------



## aegluke (25. September 2008)

Güstrow geht einiges bergauf-bergab. Aber nichts, was mit 34/25 nicht locker zu schaffen wäre. Leider ist bei meinem HAC5 der Höhenmesser defekt, sonst hätte ich Dir mal ein Profil geschickt. Nur ein paar Wurzeln, ein wenig Wiese, eine etwas knifflige 180° Kurve, weil's kurz steil bergab geht. Achso, es gibt keine Abfahrt, die nicht unten in einer 90° Kurve endet 
Fotos von der LM MTB: http://gallery.grohnwaldt.de/v/Radsport/LMMTB08/ auf der gleichen Strecke.


----------



## trisser (25. September 2008)

@ Geo, wär nicht schlecht wenn wir den Lenker noch anbauen könnten.
Und der eine oder andere Tropfen Öl kann auch nicht schaden 

Ich werd es auch putzen (das erste mal seit x Jahren), versprochen


----------



## aegluke (27. September 2008)

Fotos von heute aus Güstrow gibt es hier.
War eigentlich einer von Euch da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (27. September 2008)

Negativ, bei mir ist leider eine Erkältung im Anmarsch. Waren wohl zu viele Regentrainings in letzter Zeit. Wenn ich die Bilder richtig interpretiere habt Ihr sogar was aus der Kategorie Ruhm und Ehre mitgebracht?


----------



## aegluke (27. September 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> Negativ, bei mir ist leider eine Erkältung im Anmarsch. Waren wohl zu viele Regentrainings in letzter Zeit. Wenn ich die Bilder richtig interpretiere habt Ihr sogar was aus der Kategorie Ruhm und Ehre mitgebracht?



Jop - ein erster und ein siebter Platz.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2008)

Ich war dabei, bin der, der nach einer Runde ausgefallen ist, und bei den Senioren trotzdem auf dem Treppchen stand )

http://gallery.grohnwaldt.de/v/Radsport/6LaufMTBMVCUP08/IMG_0912.JPG.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

der dritte mim blauen Helm


----------



## aegluke (28. September 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich war dabei, bin der, der nach einer Runde ausgefallen ist, und bei den Senioren trotzdem auf dem Treppchen stand )
> 
> http://gallery.grohnwaldt.de/v/Radsport/6LaufMTBMVCUP08/IMG_0912.JPG.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1
> 
> der dritte mim blauen Helm



Was war los? Defekt?


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2008)

Ja, der Reifen hinten platt.


----------



## aegluke (28. September 2008)

Ok, das ist natürlich echt pech. Aber nächstes Jahr gibt es sicherlich wieder eine Rennserie


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2008)

Na dadd hoff ich doch 

aegluke, wer bistn Du eigentlich gewesen?


----------



## trisser (28. September 2008)

Weil ich hier ja nur von Muschis umzingelt bin (nichts für ungut  ), musste ich heute erstmal alleine die Hausrunde fahren.
Erschreckend wieviel Kondi man binnen einer Woche verliert wenn man nichts macht :/

Müssen mal wieder was reißen Geo... vllt dann auch mit neuem Gerät!


----------



## hneu (28. September 2008)

vllt hab ich nächste woche ma zeit... bin aber gerade im umzugsstress... würde dann ma kurzfristig bescheid sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (28. September 2008)

@tigersclaw: ich war der auf dem blauen Quantec-Cyclocross - der 7. geworden ist.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2008)

aeg, der:

http://gallery.grohnwaldt.de/v/Radsport/6LaufMTBMVCUP08/IMG_0916.JPG.html

?


----------



## aegluke (28. September 2008)

Genau der.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. September 2008)

Dann waren mind. 3 mtb-news Member dabei


----------



## trisser (28. September 2008)

@hneu, ju mach das!

MIt Rennrad auf der Waldpiste?!
Ihr Hardliner ihr!


----------



## aegluke (29. September 2008)

Rennrad? Du meinst: Cyclocrosser bzw. Querfeldein(renn)rad oder Quervelo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trisser (29. September 2008)

Ist das sone Nischen-Klassifizierung? 
Der Aufbau erinnert aber doch stark an ein Rennrad?!

Mhh ja, ich verstrick mich hier nicht in Diskussionen die ich unmöglich gewinnen kann


----------



## aegluke (29. September 2008)

trisser schrieb:


> Ist das sone Nischen-Klassifizierung?
> Der Aufbau erinnert aber doch stark an ein Rennrad?!
> 
> Mhh ja, ich verstrick mich hier nicht in Diskussionen die ich unmöglich gewinnen kann



Es gibt aber gelegentlich auch Bemerkungen von Rennradfahrern, wenn man mit so einem Rad bei einem Straßenrennen am start steht  Die Unterschiede sind doch offensichtlich. Größerer Gabeldurchlauf, breiterer Reifendurchlauf hinten, Kettenstreben sind länger, dadurch ist der Abstand vom Reifen zum Sattelrohr größer, andere Bremsen (Cantilever oder Mini-V) statt der Rennradbremse, ein höheres Tretlager für mehr Bodenfreiheit...
Aber ok, bis auf die Änderung fährt man hauptsächlich Rennradkomponenten am Rahmen.

Außerdem gab es den Cyclocrosser schon deutlich vor dem ersten MTB.


----------



## goegolo (29. September 2008)

aegluke schrieb:


> Außerdem gab es den Cyclocrosser schon deutlich vor dem ersten MTB.



Genau, und dann hat sich die Technik weiterentwickelt 

@trisser: Neues Gerät hört sich gut an, haste eins bestellt? Meld Dich einfach kurzfristig, vielleicht kann ich es ja einrichten. Meine Nr. hast Du neulich gespeichert?


----------



## aegluke (29. September 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> Genau, und dann hat sich die Technik weiterentwickelt



Für die Softies unter den Radfahrern


----------



## trisser (29. September 2008)

@ Geo, ju hab deine Nummer gesaved!
Würde dann sowieso erstmal bei dir mit ein paar Kannen Öl (und Bier) vorbei schauen, bevor das Gerät zum Einsatz kommt, wenns recht ist. Bisschen Abschmieren und ein Pflege-Round-Up.

Will das mal nicht so einreißen lassen wie mit meiner neuen/alten Citybitch 

Ich bin jetzt Konalized!


----------



## goegolo (29. September 2008)

@aegluke: Hab ja nix gegen ungefedert, dann aber bitte mit Reifen jenseits der 2.0 zwecks Bodenhaftung 

@trisser: Ausgezeichnet, da können wir es ja im "Loch" ordentlich krachen lassen


----------



## aegluke (29. September 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> @aegluke: Hab ja nix gegen ungefedert, dann aber bitte mit Reifen jenseits der 2.0 zwecks Bodenhaftung


Wenn Du wüsstest, wie gut die Bodenhaftung bei um die 30mm ist 

Vor allem im Matsch hat man damit deutliche Vorteile.


----------



## trisser (29. September 2008)

Das Loch saugt aber!
Ich war erstaunt wie anstrengend es war da 3 halbe 10cm Jumps auszuführen, wohl druch das hochfrequente treten in niederen Gängen...
Ich musste keuchen und Arne lachen (über mich) 

Projekt Citybitch-Revitalisierung läuft aber weiter 
Komplett zerlegen, dann geht der Rahmen erstmal zum Lacker!
Sukzessive mal wieder nen taugliches Bike draus machen!
Den Lenker würde ich dann trotzdem nehmen!


----------



## goegolo (29. September 2008)

@trisser: Sofern Du nicht emotional mit Deinem Rahmen verbunden bist schau Dir beispielsweise dieses Angebot an: http://www.gigabike.de/shopart/600001200.htm, kommt Dich im Endeffekt wahrscheinlich günstiger als die Lackierung. Eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg und Performance hätte ich da bei Bedarf auch noch für Dich 

Das Loch ist doch net anstregend, einfach von der Kante laufen lassen und auf der anderen Seite wieder hochrollen. Bist Du heute Abend dabei? Wird ja leider wieder feuchter das Wetter Mitte der Woche. 

@aegluke: Auf dem Matsch oder durch den Matsch, das ist hier die Frage. Gibt ja auch diese Schlammlöcher ohne festen Grund


----------



## hneu (29. September 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> Das Loch ist doch net anstregend, einfach von der Kante laufen lassen und auf der anderen Seite wieder hochrollen.




Ja, dann macht man wirklich nur 10 cm Sprünge 
Also ein wenig mehr Geschwindigkeit ist da schon angebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (29. September 2008)

ick sach ma so: einmal die schwungrunde und du landest fast wieder im hang...
nehmt doch mal den stefansky mit.


----------



## hneu (29. September 2008)

stefansky beteiligt sich ja hier nicht


----------



## trisser (29. September 2008)

Was macht ihr am Do so ab 17+-?
Reicht die Helligkeit da noch für ne Runde?

Freitag ist ja Tag der doitschen Einheit, da könnte ich Vormittags auch. Abends wollte ich allerdings verhindern, dass ich am Sa feste Nahrung vertrage.

Also ne "kleine" Hausrunde?!

Ahhr, wenn der Adler seine Krallen zeigt muss man die Feste feiern wie sie fallen! 

Gesatten: 3-Bier-Deutsch :X


@ Geo, naja nicht unbedingt emotional (ein bisschen schon) aber soll unter dem Motto Individualisieren laufen, ne schöne Farbe, vllt. Light-Grün, jetzt hät ich fast Pussy-Pink gesagt, aber dass könnte 3 fach falsch verstanden werden... also sag ichs lieber nicht... mal gucken!
Und von der Geo her erscheint mir der Chaka-Rahmen ähnlich wie der von meinem Wheeler.
Ich denke für den selben Preis bekomm ich auch ne Vitamin-B-Lackierung.
Sandstrahlen lass ichs beim Kumpel auf der Werft (wenn der mal nicht nur wieder rumgeschnaggt hat)
Ne Capuccino-Biker-City-Bitch solls werden, quasi 
Kann dann locker übern Winter wachsen.
Ausserdem hab ich so das dumpfe Gefühl das ich manche Teile im angebauten Zustand niemals gereinigt bekomme!


----------



## hneu (29. September 2008)

Donnerstag bin ich nicht da. Was ist mit morgen? So 17.00 Uhr wären ja dann noch pi x Daumen 2 h Zeit. Müssen das ja nicht vollkommen ausreizen. Sone kleine Runde wäre ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## trisser (29. September 2008)

Morgen komm ich nicht vor 18 ausm Betrieb :/

Du fährst übers verlängerte WE nach Berlin mh?


----------



## hneu (29. September 2008)

Ja, mach ich. Naja, 18.00 Uhr lohnt ja schon beinahe nicht mehr... dann werd ich morgen, wenn ichs schaffe (hängt bei mir ebenfalls an der Arbeit, auch wenn nicht so rigoros) ne Stunde durch den Hain düsen. Ansonsten enspannt sich meine Situation wahrscheinlich nächste Woche und ich bin dann wieder flexibler.

Kannst ja bis dahin noch Kondition bolzen


----------



## trisser (30. September 2008)

Wird nicht lohnen, 18 Uhr komm ich ausm Betrieb, da ist dann noch nichtmal die Odyssee - "Parkplatzsuche in der Innenstadt" mit eingerechnet.

Schade.

Nix Kondi, ich skill meine airstyle abilities. 


@Geo, bei dir phone ich sowieso druch wenn das Kona eingetroffen ist. (ich gehe stark davon aus das mir die Nachnahme heute/morgen Tränen in die Augen treiben wird  )
Falls nicht muss die alte Büchse halt nochmal ran.


----------



## goegolo (30. September 2008)

Ok, hab Donnerstagmorgen eine Projektdeadline, danach bin ich für alles zu haben. Abends ist es echt schon früh finster, insofern sollten wir Freitagvormittag fester ins Auge fassen.


----------



## trisser (30. September 2008)

Jow, schnacken wir dann nochmal live würde ich vorschalgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXantonXx (30. September 2008)

am 09.11. gibts ein MTB-Jedermannrennen und ein Crossrennen www.team-radsport.de


----------



## trisser (1. Oktober 2008)

Klingt interessant!

Welche Distanz gibts schon Streckendetails?

Auf der Homepage finde ich Blindfisch nichts.


----------



## xXantonXx (1. Oktober 2008)

na dann hier die brille für dich:

http://www.team-radsport.de/viewpage.php?page_id=117

alle noch fehlenden details folgen, im moment haben wir noch zwei strecken zur auswahl - weitenhagen und gützkow, finale entscheidung kommt noch diese woche


----------



## aegluke (1. Oktober 2008)

Geht los, ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden - bin schließlich der Organisator 
- am 9.11. in Gützkow auf dem Hasenberg - bisher hatten wir nur noch keine Zusage vom Amt.


----------



## trisser (1. Oktober 2008)

Cross/MTB hört sich gut an.

Die Bilder die ich zum Hasenberg find sagen mir schomal zu 

Zu genau dieser Zeit hab ich nen Minivan an der Hand, da passen auch 2 Bikes rein.
(Passend zum Thread kann die Information ja schonmal gestreut werden und Geo muss sich angesprochen fühlen).


----------



## goegolo (1. Oktober 2008)

Abba sicher doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (2. Oktober 2008)

Anmeldungen zum Rennen können übrigens bei mir abgegeben werden


----------



## trisser (2. Oktober 2008)

Mein Coil Air ist da *im Kreis spring*

Ja da müssen wir wohl morgen biken "gehn", Geo!!

Wäre cool wenn wir die Kiste vorher nochmal abschmieren könnten!


----------



## goegolo (2. Oktober 2008)

Komm einfach vorbei heut Abend, bin da


----------



## trisser (2. Oktober 2008)

Ab wann passts dir?


----------



## goegolo (2. Oktober 2008)

So um 18 Uhr herum


----------



## mipe (3. Oktober 2008)

*Hey,

Kleine Geschichte zum anfang, vor 5-10 Jahren hatten wir in Greifswald eine kleine 10-20 Mann MTB Gemeinschaft, kein Club oder Verein sondern nur einige Leute die mit MTB und alles drum herum was anfangen konnten, wir trafen uns immer regenmäßig jedes wochenende abends beim janny`s eis in der citty leckten ein eis und traten dann mit 10 - 20 MTB`s die fahrt an, oft einfach durch die stadt, macht tierisch spass mit gleichgesinnten zu touren, sich auszutauschen und einfach spaß zu haben, wir hatten damals auch aktionen wie in die alten hallen einzubrechen und uns MTB Strecken in diesen zu bauen, immer ein wenig nervenkitzel war dabei. aber geile sache. die Leute von damals haben sich zum großen teil aus den augen verloren.War ne geile zeit, hatten viele geile spots zum biken.

Nun such ich gleichgesinnte die lust auf regelmäßige treffen, haben und den spaß mit anderen teilen möchten, wie siehts aus Hat einer Lust???? Hoffe wir werden einige leute, und vieleicht eine geile gemeinschaft. 
*


----------



## goegolo (4. Oktober 2008)

@trisser: Hoffe Du hast Dich gut erholt, der "Biermarathon" war dem neuen Bike auf jeden Fall würdig und stellt eine vollkommen neue Disziplin im Radsport dar 

@mipe: Schließ Dich doch einfach unseren Meetings mit an, eins vorweg, Einbruch und Hausbesetzung sind nicht meine Sache. Vielleicht kennst Du ja noch ein paar Spots, die uns bislang verborgen blieben 

@aegluke: Zeit und Ort passen voraussichtlich, ich meld mich beizeiten wenn ich die Teilnahme fest machen kann . Gibt es zu dem Rundkurs ein Streckenprofil? Die Bilder zum Hasenberg habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## trisser (4. Oktober 2008)

Jow mir gehts wieder ganz gut.

Denke da kam alles zusammen, kein Abendbrot, dann der Biermarathon, kein Frühstück, wenig getrunken.
Das Bike ist auch etwas aufwendiger zu bewegen durch das Gewicht und die breiteren Reifen.

Zeitweise war mir echt komisch, aber ich gelobe Besserung!
Werde mich am Montag erstmal um die 210 psi kümmern, der Dämpfer ist mir doch ganzschön oft durchgeschlagen und vorne auch wieder ein ticken mehr drauf, dann frisst das Bike nicht ganz soviel Energie.

Klickies könnten abhilfe schaffen, aber da verwehre ich mich noch gegen ^^

Erstmal wieder kleinere Brötchen backen, trotzdem muss die dirt-force in NB langsam ins Sichtfeld genommen werden ^^


----------



## aegluke (4. Oktober 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> @aegluke: Zeit und Ort passen voraussichtlich, ich meld mich beizeiten wenn ich die Teilnahme fest machen kann . Gibt es zu dem Rundkurs ein Streckenprofil? Die Bilder zum Hasenberg habe ich nicht gefunden.



Wir arbeiten gerade an einem Streckenprofil, weil wir bezüglich der Streckenführung noch nicht ganz sicher sind. Es wird aber in Kürze eins geben. Mehr als 40hm werden es wohl aber in keiner Variante werden.


----------



## katinka22 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir machen jetzt zwar schon seit einiger Zeit mit unseren Mounties die Greifswalder Umgebung unsicher, den Kurs für die Weitenhagener Stadtmeisterschaft haben wir allerdings noch nicht gefunden (oder im Zweifel auch einfach nicht erkannt). Weitenhagen und Umgebung als solches ist uns schon bekannt, ist ja auch ganz schön zu fahren. Wäre schön mal zu wissen auf was man ich Zweifel da einlassen würde . Also wenn uns jemand weiterhelfen könnte, wär supi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (4. Oktober 2008)

Würde morgen eine Runde fahren, falls Ihr Lust habt und das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## katinka22 (4. Oktober 2008)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, gerne. Sind heute schon genug geduscht worden .  Irgendwann ab 10 oder 11 Uhr?


----------



## goegolo (4. Oktober 2008)

Einverstanden, dann 10 Uhr an der Litfaßsäule der Europakreuzung. Laut www.dwd.de bleibt es zumindest vormittags trocken, wohl ohne Gewähr


----------



## katinka22 (4. Oktober 2008)

Supi, dann bis morgen.


----------



## mipe (5. Oktober 2008)

ich mach heut wieder meine alltägliche runde wenn einer bock hat kann er mich treffen. werde 18 uhr bei greifenfleisch in der wolgaster starten dann zu europakreutzung, weiter durch die ladenstraße richtung markt dann bis zum tierpark, auf dem wall bis zum bahnhof ein zwei runden um das bahnhofsgebeude, wieder auf den wall, dann wieder auf den markt und dann sehe ich ob ich noch bock habe weiter zu machen, wetterabhängig. man kann mich an einem dunklen merida carbon erkennen, oder auch das kurbelknacken hören. bis später vieleicht.....


----------



## aegluke (5. Oktober 2008)

hmmm.... mit Speed durch die Innenstadt und Fußgängerzone? Ich kann mir da besseres vorstellen. 
Kommst Du am 12. zur Stadtmeisterschaft?


----------



## mipe (5. Oktober 2008)

ich war vor ca. 10 Jahren 2. das war meine einzige stadtmeisterschaft. aber zum zuschauen gern, treniere momentan nur um meine alte form wieder zu erlangen, ich denke in einem jahr werde ich wieder mitfahren, habe jetzt 8 jahre pausieren müssen, unfall und wenig zeit da arbeit im außland haben mir nicht mehr genug zeit gegeben. wo läuft die sache denn???


----------



## aegluke (5. Oktober 2008)

Wie immer in Weitenhagen. Die Ausschreibung ist hier.
War die früher mal woanders?


----------



## mipe (5. Oktober 2008)

wir hatten damals ein vorrennen auf dem HGWer Rodelberg, danach war das hauptrennen auch in weitenhagen.aber das rennen vom rodelberg ging nicht mit in die wertung sonnst wäre ich meister geworden. ich dachte die lassen sich mal was neues einfallen, wie viele fahrer treten an???damals waren wir vieleicht 25 oder weniger. war trotzdem lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (5. Oktober 2008)

@mipe: So wie das schifft bleib ich nachher lieber zu Haus, wir sind heut morgen schon gut nass geworden. Wenn 30 Kilometer Training Dich nicht überfordern stoß doch einfach nächstes Mal mit dazu


----------



## mipe (5. Oktober 2008)

gern musst nur mal sagen wann dad steigt. schreibs einfach hier rein ich werds dann lesen. so werde mal auf rad steigen. bis demnächst..........


----------



## aegluke (5. Oktober 2008)

mipe schrieb:


> wir hatten damals ein vorrennen auf dem HGWer Rodelberg, danach war das hauptrennen auch in weitenhagen.aber das rennen vom rodelberg ging nicht mit in die wertung sonnst wäre ich meister geworden. ich dachte die lassen sich mal was neues einfallen, wie viele fahrer treten an???damals waren wir vieleicht 25 oder weniger. war trotzdem lustig.


So um die 25 Fahrer werden es dieses Jahr denke ich auch. Genaues weiß man ja immer erst, wenn man am Start steht.


----------



## trisser (6. Oktober 2008)

Wie aufeinmal alle aus ihren Löchern gekorchen kommen 
Ausgerechnet wenn ich erkältet bin und meine Kondi ein Bootcamp vertragen könnte!

 @ Mepi, wieviel sind das 10km? Auf Druck?


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (6. Oktober 2008)

katinka22 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir machen jetzt zwar schon seit einiger Zeit mit unseren Mounties die Greifswalder Umgebung unsicher, den Kurs für die Weitenhagener Stadtmeisterschaft haben wir allerdings noch nicht gefunden ...



Falls nicht schon gefunden:

Stadtmeisterschaftsstrecke HGW


----------



## mipe (6. Oktober 2008)

nee ein 5er wenn überhaupt,habe mir heute nen neuen BC geholt, kann es dir morgen sagen, aber sachte bei dem wetter auf kopfstein. auf druck fahre ich wenn ich die runde fertig habe und dann am ryck lang nach wiek, aber das kam in der letzten zeit selten vor. ...........ich glaube ich werd mich mal am we in weitenhagen sehen lassen, mitfahren ist noch zu früh, muss erst mal wieder kondition aufbauen. mal schauen was geht. habe vor nächstes jahr etwas größeres zu veranstalten, mit 4 rennen an 4 aufeinandervolgenden wochenenden, mal sehen ob das klappt, könnte man* nord-ost-race-weeks* nennen, mal abwarten ob sich sponsoren finden, bischen größer aufziehen mit preisgeld und so, werde ab januar touren um strecken und gelende zu finden, mal sehen.........bin für anregungen offen, also wenn einer noch nen schönen vorschlag hat, her damit.

andere sache: wie kann es sein das meine kurbel knackt wenn das bike trocken ist, und es aufhört wenn es feucht wird, ich werd bald verückt, hoffe es ist nicht mein ramen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (6. Oktober 2008)

@mipe: Das hört sich sehr nach einem defekten Tretlager oder nicht gefetten Lagerschalen an. 

@trisser: Hoffe Du bist bald wieder fit, wo endlich was los ist hier.


----------



## aegluke (6. Oktober 2008)

Jop - Wasser schmiert auch - daher hört eine Kette bei ausreichend Regen auch auf zu quietschen


----------



## goegolo (6. Oktober 2008)

Nee, das ist doch der feingeschmirgelte Sand in den Kettengliedern, der mit Wasser und Öl diese schöne Paste bildet


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (7. Oktober 2008)

mipe schrieb:


> n...habe vor nächstes jahr etwas größeres zu veranstalten, mit 4 rennen an 4 aufeinandervolgenden wochenenden, mal sehen ob das klappt...



Gibt es schon, nennt sich MTB-Cup MV. Hat dann sechs Rennen unterteilt in jeweis drei im Frühjahr und drei im Herbst. Alle auch für Jedermann usw. Dort bekommt man auch mal 'nen Überblick, was real so los ist in MV bei Rennveranstaltungen. Du wirst sehen, gefühlter Beteiligungswillen und Anwesenheit liegen selten dicht beieinander. Denn für 'ne Serie brauchst die in erster Linie Fahrer die nicht schon beim ersten Regentropfen das Rad in den Keller schieben oder erst Nachmittags um 4 aus den Puschen kommen.
Mein Voschlag: Statt der Serie mit momentan eher magerer Beteiligung noch Konkurrenz zu machen,engagiere dich einfach beim Landesverband MV und poliere die Veranstaltungen etwas auf. Da hätten alle mehr davon. Die Rennen bekommen evtl. mehr Schwung und Fahrer und über die Hilfe wird man sich LVMV sicherlich auch sehr freuen (notorische Personalknappheit).

just my 0.02$


----------



## aegluke (8. Oktober 2008)

Zum Crossrennen am 9.11. gibt es jetzt das Höhenprofil: http://www.team-radsport.de/php-swf-charts/cc-guetzkow.html


----------



## hneu (8. Oktober 2008)

hat jemand schon für morgen nen kleinen ausritt geplant?

oder vielleicht heute noch? wobei ich da noch nicht sicher bin.


----------



## goegolo (8. Oktober 2008)

Da muss ich leider passen. Meine Erkältung ist zurückgekehrt und die geplanten Wochenendaktivitäten verlangen, dass ich halbwegs gesellschaftsfähig sein muss


----------



## trisser (8. Oktober 2008)

Haha! 

Alles mist, das Bike lächelt mich jeden Tag an und ich kanns nicht benutzen :/
Und ähnlich verhält sichs mit dem Bier in meinem Kühlschrank


----------



## aegluke (11. Oktober 2008)

So, morgen ist Stadtmeisterschaft. Um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten 

Leider mussten wir heute erfahren, das die schönsten Höhenmeter der Strecke leider herausgestrichen wurden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Oktober 2008)

Zu gern wär' ich mitgefahren... Aber erstens hab' ich was anderes vor (auch in HGW) und zweitens geht meine VR Bremse grad' nicht (und Bike-Components kriegt's nicht auf die Reihe, in einem normalen Zeitraum zu liefern). Schade.
Vorbereitet war ich eigentlich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (11. Oktober 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Zu gern wär' ich mitgefahren... Aber erstens hab' ich was anderes vor (auch in HGW) und zweitens geht meine VR Bremse grad' nicht (und Bike-Components kriegt's nicht auf die Reihe, in einem normalen Zeitraum zu liefern). Schade.
> Vorbereitet war ich eigentlich schon.



Ich könnte Dir ja Cantis anbieten. 
Aber es ist ja mal wieder gehörig ruhig hier geworden, wo eine Veranstaltung naht - und jeder hat sich schon eine Ausrede zurecht gelegt. Mal schauen wer morgen mit am Start steht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2008)

Fahr' "leider" Disc only (keine Cantisockel, keine Bremsflanke und Dual Control Disc). 
Wären die Teile nun noch gekommen, dann hätte ich umgeplant und wär' auf jeden Fall mitgefahren. Zumal dieses WE ja anständiges Wetter ist.
Wo genau is'n die Strecke und wie ist die so vom Technischen her?

Edith sagt: Der Termin stand auch schon seit Monaten in meinem Kalender auf'm Desktop...


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (12. Oktober 2008)

Hier: Klick mich!


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (12. Oktober 2008)

Fährt einer von euch ein grünes Rotor mit 'ner Rohloff Speedhub?


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2008)

Mir wird nur Google Maps angezeigt, aber leider keine Karte.

Wie war das Rennen? Wetter ging ja halbwegs, einmal minimalster Niesel, ansonsten angenehme Temperaturen ohne Sonne.


----------



## aegluke (12. Oktober 2008)

Der Link funktioniert übrigens bei mir. Und Bilder gibt es hier.

http://gallery.grohnwaldt.de/v/Radsport/MTBStadtmeisterschaft08/


----------



## trisser (13. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt wo ich die Bilder sehe hätte ich auch daran teilgenommen.

Fahrerfeld ist ja doch eher gemischt, da wäre ich mit meiner Jeans garnicht aufgefallen 

Geo, ich war gestern auf der Hausstrecke mit dem Coilair... bohr, das ist ne Springsau und saugt Kurven wie Frauen vom Gewerbe Tennisbälle durch Gartenschläuche.
Nachdem ich dann aber 3x im Kreis gefahren bin, hab ichs aufgegeben noch ans "Loch" zu kommen und bin umgekehrt.

Stichwort Wheeler, auf was ich eigentlich hinaus wollte, hast du die Tage mal ne Minute, den Lenker tauschen und vllt auch die Gabel.
Weil mit dem Coilair brauch ich bei MTB Rennen nicht aufkreuzen.
Unter Umständen würd ichs auch erstmal komplett auseinander nehmen und zum lacken geben.
Könnte man die Einzelteile dann bei dir "storen"? 
Hast die nacht vorm MTB-Rennen wohl wieder dem polnischen Bier gefröhnt, oder warum seh ich dich nicht auf den Bildern?!


----------



## aegluke (13. Oktober 2008)

@trisser: klar hättest du mitfahren können. So war die allgemeine Einladung ja zu verstehen gewesen. Dafür erwarten wir dann, das Du beim 9.11. dabei bist  Genügend Vorbereitungs- und Radreparaturzeit ist ja bis dahin noch vorhanden.


----------



## trisser (13. Oktober 2008)

@ aegluke: Problem ist, ich komme vom Alter her in die 10 Runden Gruppe, konditionell gehöre ich aber eher zu denen, die 3 fahren müssen... also zu den Kindern 
Ich hab damit kein Problem mich nach 5 Runden an den Rand zu stellen und euch anzufeuern, sofer ihr keins damit habt. *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (13. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben damit kein Problem. Aber die Bratwurst danach, schmeckt nach 10 Runden nochmal deutlich besser, als nach 5. Und durchfahren lohnt sich immer - und wenn es für einen selbst ist - das schreibt einer, der letztes Jahr in Rennen 15. von 15 Startern geworden ist.
Es steht Dir also völlig frei.


----------



## hneu (13. Oktober 2008)

am 9.11. ist also ne Fortsetzung geplant, oder was?


----------



## trisser (13. Oktober 2008)

Jow in Gützkow am Hasenberg.

Wenn mein Wheeler bis dahin tauglich ist, werd ich dort sein.
Hab zu der Zeit auch nen Van an der Hand, da passen 3 Bikes rein wenn man jeweils das Forderrad abnimmt und den Lenker dreht.

Was ich aber gerade ziemlich doof finde, nach NB sind es 73.79 km, dass machts irgendwie plöd auchmal unter der Woche zur dirt-force zu gurken.
Hat jemand nen Fahrradträger für nen A4? <:


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2008)

Wenn da nix ansteht und das Bike - wovon ich schwer ausgehe - wieder fit ist, würd' ich mich da auch gern sehen lassen.


----------



## hneu (20. Oktober 2008)

Wie siehts denn diese Woche mit einer kleinen Runde aus? Geo? Trisser?


----------



## goegolo (20. Oktober 2008)

Gerne, wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hneu (20. Oktober 2008)

Na ich dachte, du zeigst mir mal deine Hausrunde. Vielleicht morgen Nachmittag? Denn heute nach deinem Sprechstundentermin bei Susi wirds ja eher etwas eng, ansonsten aber auch gerne noch heute.


----------



## trisser (20. Oktober 2008)

Wann wollt ihr?

Geo, hab ich meine Klickies bei dir liegen lassen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin nächste Woche in HGW, vll. nehm ich's Bike mit. Jemand Zeit?


----------



## goegolo (20. Oktober 2008)

@hneu: Habe heute Abend noch anderweitige geschäftliche Termine, Sorry. Meine Hausrunde dürftest Du zumindest teilweise kennen, es sei denn Du willst die fürs Rennrad kennen lernen . 

@trisser: Dass ist möglich, da liegt noch so eine kleine Tüte von Dir. Bist Du bei einer verkürzten Trainingsrunde zum Loch mal wieder mit dabei? 

@lupus_bhg: Logisch


----------



## trisser (20. Oktober 2008)

@ Geo ahh und ich hab die schon gesucht, hab ja eh noch welche von dir, bei Gelegenheit tauschen wir dann mal. Trainingsrunde zum Loch? Klar, hab bisschen Kondi gebolzt und das Rad eingefahren, wäre auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## hneu (20. Oktober 2008)

Ja, also dann morgen? Sag ma ne Zeit. Und Strecke können wir ja dann vor Ort überlegen.


----------



## goegolo (20. Oktober 2008)

Wenn trisser mitkommt 17 Uhr, ansonsten 14 Uhr. Treffen Europakreuzung, Litfaßsäule, strömender Regen = Killerkriterium.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg: Logisch



Klingt ja schonmal gut. Sonst noch wer? Montag bis Freitag wär' möglich.


----------



## goegolo (20. Oktober 2008)

@lupus_bhg: Bist Du diese Woche denn auch schon hier?


----------



## hneu (20. Oktober 2008)

@ lupus: ja klar.... bin immer da. 

@ geo: is 14 Uhr nich a bissl früh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (20. Oktober 2008)

hneu schrieb:


> @ geo: is 14 Uhr nich a bissl früh?



Guten Morgen liebe Studenten, wann stehst Du denn immer so auf?


----------



## trisser (20. Oktober 2008)

Heut abend weiss ich mehr, hab am Di event. ein paar Dinge zu klären.

 (Azubi hat beim Winterrad montieren die Schraube schief reingebolzt... manmanman da muss ein Informatiker nem Techniker erklären das es für ein Gewinde nicht egal ist wenn man die scheiss Schraube quer reinbrummert, ganz gleich ob der Schraubenschlüssel bei 120nm sperrt... sry musste mich einfach mal grad auskotzen  )


----------



## hneu (20. Oktober 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Studenten, wann stehst Du denn immer so auf?



Das glaubst du mir eh nicht - um 6.30 Uhr stehe ich auf.

Früh ist es für mich, weil ich da gerade ne Stunde vom Mittag wieder was tun kann und dann mich aufs Fahrrad schwingen müsste. Also früh für meinen Arbeitsrythmus. Aber so 15.00 oder 16.00 Uhr, leg ich eh immer ne Pause ein und da würde sich ne Tour anbieten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg: Bist Du diese Woche denn auch schon hier?



Diese Woche muss ich (leider) noch arbeiten, nächste Woche hab' ich dann Urlaub.
Freut mich, dass einige Bock auf 'ne Runde haben.
Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, ob's zwischen Anklam und HGW irgendwie 'ne Art Radweg gibt? Bis nach Anklam kommt man ja ganz gut, aber ab dort wird's unschön.
Dann könnt ich auf Auto oder Bahn verzichten, wenn das Wetter stimmt.


----------



## aegluke (20. Oktober 2008)

Radweg? Du bist hier im Tourismusland McPom. Also vergiss es lieber  . Aber ich hätte folgenden Vorschlag, er ist gut asphaltiert:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/94706 Bis Kemnitz hast du Radweg - und das letzte Stück auf der Hauptstraße nach Anklam rein müsste auch einer sein, wenn ich mich nicht zu sehr verguckt habe - auf der linken Seite, aus HGW kommend.
Die Strecke ist eigentlich recht wenig befahren, solange du da nicht zur Berufsverkehrszeit lang willst.


----------



## hneu (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde es wohl heute leider wieder nicht schaffen, da ich um 16.00 Uhr ne Besprechung habe und um 18.00 Uhr eine weitere. Naja, was ist mit morgen?


----------



## Anto (21. Oktober 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, ob's zwischen Anklam und HGW irgendwie 'ne Art Radweg gibt? Bis nach Anklam kommt man ja ganz gut, aber ab dort wird's unschön.
> Dann könnt ich auf Auto oder Bahn verzichten, wenn das Wetter stimmt.



Fährt sich auch ganz gut. Abweichend kommst du auch über 1000 Feldweg da lang.


----------



## goegolo (21. Oktober 2008)

@hneu: Kein Problem, dann fahren wir *Mittwoch um 15 Uhr* los.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Oktober 2008)

Hab' mich grad' mal wegen des Wetters für diese Woche schlau gemacht. Sieht ja geradezu hervorragend aus 
Und Dienstag ab 15 Uhr hab' ich gleich mal keine Zeit, wobei's da ja ausnahmsweise nicht regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (5. November 2008)

So, Sonntag ist es soweit. Ich bin da, wer noch? 

Cross am Hasenberg


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (8. November 2008)

Pssst, keine schlafenden Hunde wecken!


----------



## aegluke (10. November 2008)

Fotos vom Cross am Hasenberg


----------



## TigersClaw (10. November 2008)

Sieht krass modderig aus.


----------



## aegluke (10. November 2008)

Nur die Wiese unten - der Rest war feste Rennstrecke.


----------



## Anto (14. November 2008)

Ist das Schaltwerk im Schlamm abgerissen 
Klein, aber fein nach den Bildern. Gibt`s da noch was im Dez./ Jan.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (14. November 2008)

Welches Schaltwerk meinst Du? Das am Specialized? Das ist eindeutig auf Sturz zurückzuführen gewesen. Er ist damit noch zwei Runden gefahren und hat dann einmal auf's größte Ritzel geschaltet und da war es dann vorbei.

Bei dem anderen Schaltwerk weiß ich es aber nicht genau. Es hatte vorher bei den Durchfahrten Start-Ziel schon geklöttert. Also entweder Sturz und verbogen oder aber Wartungsfehler. Probleme mit dem Schlamm hätte ich eher bei den 10-Fach-RR-Schaltungen vermutet. Da gab es aber keine von denen ich gehört habe.

@Anto: im Frühjahr macht der TRG noch eine CTF um Greifswald herum. Cross in Gützkow wird es erst im kommenden Jahr im Herbst wieder geben. Vermutlich aber vorher noch einen Lauf des MTB-MV-Cups - auch in Gützkow - oder woanders in der Nähe von Greifswald - mal schauen.


----------



## aegluke (15. November 2008)

Zu dem klein aber fein... es gab auch Nudeln mit Tomatensauce und Heißgetränke zu sehr guten Preisen vom Schullandheim.


----------



## Lory (17. November 2008)

Hallo Greifswalder,
ich bin in den ersten 3 Dezemberwochen 2008 und die ersten 3 Januarwochen 2009 dienstlich in Greifswald. Wohnen werde ich in der Zeit in Vierow.
Zum einen wollt ich fragen ob ihr denn auch einen Rostocker in eure Runde mit aufnehmt?
Dann ob es in der Nähe von Vierow einen Wald gibt wo man sich mit dem MTB vergnügen kann. Hab bei Google Earth den Wald bei Lubmin gesehen. Kann man da gut biken, oder ist da alles wegen des Kraftwerkes abgesperrt?

Greetz


----------



## goegolo (18. November 2008)

Moin Lory, 

der Lubminer Wald ist eher sandig, in Richtung Ludwigsburg/NSG Lanken schaut es besser aus. Wenn Du mehr Auslauf benötigst meld Dich hier einfach


----------



## Lory (19. November 2008)

Moin,
okay dann fällt Lubmin wohl flach.
Dann müsst ihr mir nur mal sagen wo dieses Ludwigsburg liegt. Konnte bei Google Maps nichts in der Nähe finden .
Desweiteren weiß ich net ob ich dort in Vierow I-Net habe. Würde dir (geogolo) mal meine Tel.nr. anvertrauen und wenn ihr eine Tour startet mich mal kurz informiert "lieb gugg".
Hab mir mal dein Fotoalbum (geogolo) angeschaut, so eine Rügentour, speziell auch mit den Bergen, würd mich auch erfreuen

Greetz


----------



## trisser (19. November 2008)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt wäre ich auch weider bei einer Runde dabei


----------



## goegolo (19. November 2008)

Yeah, endlich  

Wenn es den Wetterumschwung am Wochenende gibt können wir Snowbiken


----------



## trisser (19. November 2008)

Klingt vernünftig 

War länger im Urlaub, dann krank, jetzt viel arbeit usw... (<- hab mir direkt maln paar ausreden zurecht gelegt  )

Hab mir derweil auch schon "eigene" Pedale bestellt, bei der Gelgenheit tauschen wir das "verdächtiges Tütchen" aus deinem Keller gegen das aus meinem


----------



## Lory (26. November 2008)

Hallo

falls jemand aus Greifswald Lust hat am Samstag dem 29.11. eine Tour auf Rügen zu machen kann sich gerne anschließen. Wir werden um ca 8.00 Uhr aus Ribnitz Damgarten losfahren und denken das wir 1,5 Stunden bis Putbus brauchen. Wenn das Wetter zu schlecht wird bleiben wir vor Ort und fahren nicht los. In diesem Fall würde ich mich bei geogolo melden, nicht wir euch da im Regen stehen lassen .
Greetz


----------



## Anto (18. Januar 2009)

Nix mehr los bei euch im Norden  Über Weihnachten hatte ich `ne schöne Tour über Usedom gemacht, 140 km aber hat auch gereicht bei ungewohntem Gegenwind 
Mal ein paar Fragen zur 1. CTF
Wo führt denn die Strecke lang (92 km) bzw. wird das ein Rundkurs?
Und was ist in der Verpflegung enthalten?



 1. CTF "Entlang der Ostseeküste" am 1. März 2009
Ausschreibung

_Startort: Sinus Gesundheitszentrum, Pappelallee 1, Greifswald
Startzeit: 9:30 Uhr
Strecken: 92, 68, 48, 32 Kilometer
Punkte: 5, 4, 3, 2 Punkte für die RTF-Wertungskarte
Startgebühr: 3,00 EUR BDR-Mitglieder bzw. 7,00 EUR für Nichtmitglieder

Wie beim Radtourenfahren gibt es unterwegs Verpflegungs-, Sanitäts- und Pannenservice_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes_08 (5. Februar 2009)

Jemand Lust mal wieder ne Tour rund um Stralsund / Rügen zu unternehmen? Wochenende wäre toll. Also einfach Mail an manaic2324(at)yahoo.de falls jemand was unternehmen möchte.

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## goegolo (5. Februar 2009)

~10 Grad wärmer und ich wäre dabei . Vergangenes Wochenende pfiff auf Rügen ein richtig kalter Ostwind, selbst zu Fuß war es draußen kaum lange auszuhalten.


----------



## hannes_08 (5. Februar 2009)

Na dann warten wir bis März ist  dann gibts vielleicht auch sonne noch dazu.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2009)

Ab 5-10°C würde ich wohl auch mal... Im März bin ich wohl wieder 'ne Woche in HGW. Beim letzten Mal war ja nur Dreckswetter und Kälte.


----------



## goegolo (12. Februar 2009)

Yeah, habe heute mal einen Ritt auf der Hausrunde gewagt und es hat sich definitiv gelohnt. Wer von Euch hat denn da mit Mountainkings schon eine Spur im Stadtforst gelegt?

Ps.: Felgenbremsen und Schnee sind keine so gute Kombi


----------



## hneu (12. Februar 2009)

Ich war auch schon einige Male im Hain unterwegs.... und seit wann hast du eigentlich das neue rad?


----------



## goegolo (12. Februar 2009)

Weil es zwei relativ frische, verschiedene Spuren im Schnee waren hätte ich auf katinka22 samt Freund getippt.  

Das Radl hatte ich als "Prüfungsnebenbeschäftigungsprojekt" über den letzten Sommer als Winterschmutzmöre zusammengestückelt. Neben dem Fully muss ja auch mal was für die Fahrtechnik getan und das teurere Material geschont werden.


----------



## hneu (12. Februar 2009)

verstehe... "Winterschmutzmöre"... deshalb auch die NOKONs....


----------



## goegolo (12. Februar 2009)

Joar, bei der Zugverlegung am Oberrohr sind die Nokons zwar nicht undbedingt erforderlich, aber ich wollte das System mal testen und habe es günstig geschossen. Die Haltbarkeit der Beschichtung hat mich allerdings nicht wirklich überzeugt...

Das Klemmsystem der Sattelstütze (I-Beam -> SDG/Kore) kann ich Dir übrigens für Deinen Hobel empfehlen, oder hast Du das Problem mit dem sich lösenden Sattel anderweitig in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hneu (12. Februar 2009)

Also seit der Tour hab ich keine Probleme mehr mit dem Sattel gehabt... Hab mich dann aber um nen neuen Steuersatz, Kurbel und Pedale gekümmert.... also an sich war nur der Steuersatz wichtig aber der Rest kam dann so spontan dazu...

Und das mit der Beschichtung bei den Nokons kann ich nur bedingt nachfühlen. Also klar, da wo die Teile an den Rahmen oder so kommen, "reibt" sich das so mit der Zeit weg, aber so im Großen und Ganzen find ich sie immer noch gut und möchte sie nicht missen. Übrigens: schicke Farbe haste dir ausgesucht


----------



## goegolo (12. Februar 2009)

Hatte selbigen Rahmen schon einmal Ende der Neunziger in einem Grünmetallic, aber die Farbe ist beim Pulvern schwer hinzubekommen. Dieser war rot-anthrazit und da die Hawk-Decails nicht gerade schön waren wurde er wie das Centurion weiß. Den Steuersatz (Ritchey Skuzzy Logic) habe ich bereits gekillt, dem war wohl die Gabel zu hart . Welchen hast Du jetzt drin? Die Kurbel ist die besagte SLX geworden nehmen ich mal an.


----------



## hneu (12. Februar 2009)

Hab mich für den Brave Little Monster entschieden und habe es bisher nicht bereut. Kurbel: Natürlich Race Face - weiß gepulvert.... Pedale Crankbrothers 5050. Leider noch schwarz/silber, aber das is ja das schöne an denen, also sollte ich mal wieder ein wenig Geld haben, dann kommen die Wechselplatten in Gold ran und die entsprechenden Pins. Obwohl die schon mit den Standard-Pins ordentlich Grip haben.


----------



## goegolo (24. Februar 2009)

Moin Moin, 

fährt wer die CrossTourenFahrt am Sonntag mit? Geht ja leider nur über Straßen aufgrund angeblicher Unbefahrbarkeit der Wald- und Wiesenwege. Die haben doch wohl bloß Angst vor Schmodder auf Mensch und Material


----------



## aegluke (24. Februar 2009)

Da fallen mir spontan MTB-Fahrer ein, die ihre Nokons nicht im Regen bewegen wollten  Aber genug davon. Vor 2 Jahren ging die CTF durch einen schön aufgeweichten Wald mit Matsch bis zu den Radnaben - und über Wiesen im Schritttempo.


----------



## hneu (24. Februar 2009)

Ja? Was will uns der Autor damit sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (24. Februar 2009)

Das die Leute vom TRG nicht unbedingt Angst um's Material haben - eher darum, das viele Leute durch die Zustände im Wald eher abgeschreckt werden - und die CTF ja eine Breitensportveranstaltung sein soll.


----------



## hneu (24. Februar 2009)

Hab ich mir fast gedacht


----------



## goegolo (24. Februar 2009)

aegluke schrieb:


> Da fallen mir spontan MTB-Fahrer ein, die ihre Nokons nicht im Regen bewegen wollten  Aber genug davon. Vor 2 Jahren ging die CTF durch einen schön aufgeweichten Wald mit Matsch bis zu den Radnaben - und über Wiesen im Schritttempo.



Ich bestätige Pfützenwattiefe bis zur Radnabe sowie eine immer noch unbefahrbare Schneedecke. Der verdammte Schnee taut zwar in der Stadt, aber nicht im Wald. Für Regen und Matsch sind die Nokons doch konzipiert, in dem Millieu bewege ich meine momentan regelmäßig. Außer Antrieb und Standrohren wird da nichts gereinigt

CTF auf der Strasse heißt dann wohl, dass da eh keiner mit dem MTB aufschlagen wird


----------



## Anto (24. Februar 2009)

Ist das noch so verfroren bei euch? Die Wälder in Brandenburg sind schon weitgehend eisfrei und gut fahrbar. Und Wasser bis zur Nabe.... 



goegolo schrieb:


> CTF auf der Strasse heißt dann wohl, dass da eh keiner mit dem MTB aufschlagen wird



Na doch! Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt. Wird ja wohl nicht alles auf Straßen verlegt.

Ansonsten ist Berlin den Samstag darauf nochmal da oben unterwegs. ihr könnt euch gerne anschließen, allerdings wird das Tempo dort den schon gefahrenen KM entsprechend werden


----------



## goegolo (24. Februar 2009)

@Anto: Hört sich an, als könnten wir hier oben im Anschluss ein kleines IBC-Treffen abhalten, aus Rostock kommen wohl auch ein paar. Sehe ich es richtig, dass Ihr den Samstag darauf ca 200km abspulen wollt? Mit viel Glück taut der Schnee bis zum Wochenende weg, dann gibt es für die Wald- und Feldwege erst einmal eine *Wasserstandsmeldung*. Für mein derzeitiges Trainingslevel sinds eh zuviele Kilometer bei zu schnellem Tempo


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Februar 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> @Anto: Hört sich an, als könnten wir hier oben im Anschluss ein kleines IBC-Treffen abhalten...(



Gute Idee


----------



## Anto (24. Februar 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Mit viel Glück taut der Schnee bis zum Wochenende weg, dann gibt es für die Wald- und Feldwege erst einmal eine *Wasserstandsmeldung*



Das wäre gut. Rostock ist auch am Start... dann trifft man sich am Sonntag! Ihr fahrt doch sicher alle die lange Runde.


----------



## goegolo (24. Februar 2009)

Na, dann biete ich den Zugereisten gerne meinen innenstadtnah gelegenen Keller als diebstahlsichere Unterstellöglichkeit für Zweiräder zwecks weiterer Aktivitäten im Zentrum (Nahrungsaufnahme) an. Dusche und Umkleide gibt es ja laut Veranstalter am Zielort. Welche Streckenlänge fahrt Ihr?

Edit: Lange Runde, welches Tempo wird da gefahren?


----------



## Anto (24. Februar 2009)

So viel Gastfreundlichkeit 
Danke, aber wir steigen nach einer kurzen Stärkung (incl. IBC-Treffen) wieder in den Zug nach Berlin. Sind ja doch fast 3 Stunden Rückfahrt.

Wir fahren die Marathonrunde (ca. 92 km), lohnt sich ja sonst nicht. Tempo wurde gesagt _"schneller als die anderen Touren"_ und hängt von den Mitfahrern ab. Naja, wenn man sich nicht kennt ist das eh alles relativ.


----------



## goegolo (24. Februar 2009)

Nehme eher die 48 oder 68er Chickenrunde, wird genug wehtun am Ende . Habt's Ihr ein spezifisches Trikot oder woran erkennt man sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (24. Februar 2009)

Wir sind die Letzten die dort eintrudeln, der Zug landet erst 09:17 in HGW Süd  
Trikot haben wir nicht (wieso eigentlich nicht?), aber im Album sind auch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Lory (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo Greifswalder,

könnt ihr rausfinden wie der genaue Streckenverlauf ist?
Also sprich ist die Strecke RR- tauglich oder doch eher was für das Stollentier?

Greetz


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Wir fahren die Marathonrunde (ca. 92 km), lohnt sich ja sonst nicht.



Wir ebenso. Sind wir Männer, oder sind wir Mädchen?


----------



## goegolo (25. Februar 2009)

MEMME, aber ne Harte 

@Lory: Gehe eventuell noch einmal beim Krüger vorbei und frage denn, eventuell hängt da auch was im Schaukasten.


----------



## goegolo (27. Februar 2009)

So, habe eben ein paar Auskünfte eingeholt. Die Strecke wird definitiv für das Stollentier ausgelegt und beinhaltet je nach Befahrbarkeit auch entsprechende Passagen. Der Streckenverlauf selbst führt über Lubmin und Freest entlang der Ostsee, Details konnte ich mir jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht merken, es sind aber ein paar schöne Abschnitte mit dabei. Mit Ausnahme der Marathonrunde wird ein gemäßigtes Tempo gefahren, Training war ja wettertechnisch hier oben bislang nur begrenzt möglich.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. März 2009)

Back from Greifswald. War ganz schön hart. Aber top organisiert. Das Wetter hat ja auch bestens mitgespielt.

Also besten Dank an die Orgas und die netten Mitfahrer von der Rostocker Fraktion. Wir kommen gerne wieder


----------



## goegolo (1. März 2009)

Jo, war schön und die Kondition doch noch wesentlich besser als gedacht. 20 Kilometer mehr für die "Marathonrunde" wären gefühlt nach gefahrenen 72 auch noch gegangen. Warum sich Mountainbiker vor Schlaglöchern und Dreckpfützen warnen muss mir aber mal einer bei Gelegenheit erklären


----------



## TigersClaw (1. März 2009)

Bist Du etwa die kürzere Strecke gefahren? Wie war dort der Schnitt so? Bei der langen Runde wurde die letzten 15-20 km schon sehr gedrückt


----------



## Anto (1. März 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Warum sich Mountainbiker vor Schlaglöchern und Dreckpfützen warnen muss mir aber mal einer bei Gelegenheit erklären



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt 
Aber wer warst du denn von denen? Wir hatten unterwegs schon gerätselt wo du steckst... Aber wenn du da warst hättest doch mal _Hallo _sagen können als wir eingerollt sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (2. März 2009)

Der Schnitt interessiert mich auch, hab keinen Tacho am Radl gehabt. Wir waren auf jeden Fall lange vor dem "Marathon" da. Habe noch gewartet, eine Bockwurst gegessen und bin dann, weil verschwitzt, zu meiner privaten Dusche weitergefahren. Mit einem der Berliner habe ich mich unterwegs in Lubmin vor dem Waldstück kurz unterhalten, das warst wohl nicht Du Anto? 

Hat eigentlich wer Bilder gemacht?


----------



## Anto (2. März 2009)

Glaube nicht, ich hatte `ne orangene Jacke an und bin auf den Bildern derjenige, der sie gemacht hat  Ein paar Fotos sind im CTF-Fred im Berliner Forum. Was hattest denn fürn Bike?

Bis zur zweiten Pause war es ein 16er Schnitt, glaub ich. Am Ende der Tour war es ein 23er  Allerdings sind da noch 8 LullerKM Anfahrt mit drin.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. März 2009)

Insgesamt hatten wir nen 24er Schnitt.

Hier könnt ihr euch die Route anschauen: 

http://www.bikemap.net/route/126710


----------



## goegolo (2. März 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, ich hatte `ne orangene Jacke an und bin auf den Bildern derjenige, der sie gemacht hat  Ein paar Fotos sind im CTF-Fred im Berliner Forum. Was hattest denn fürn Bike?
> 
> Bis zur zweiten Pause war es ein 16er Schnitt, glaub ich. Am Ende der Tour war es ein 23er  Allerdings sind da noch 8 LullerKM Anfahrt mit drin.



Na, dann war es wohl der mit dem "Brocken-Rocken" Trikot (=tknauth?). 






Aha, bin hier vorne in der Kurve derjenige mit blauer Jacke, rotem Helm und weißem Hardtail. Ist ein Hawk Fat Bone mit einer Magura Phaon und Firmtech Bremse gewesen, die Marke müßtet Ihr als Berliner doch auch noch kennen. Es waren auf jeden Fall ein paar sehr schöne Räder dabei! 

Für den Saisonauftakt sind die Schnitte ja ganz brauchbar, wird spaßig von 2,4er Schlappen mal wieder aufs Rennrad zu wechseln.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. März 2009)

Ist es das Rad mit dem abgeknickten Oberrohr?


----------



## goegolo (2. März 2009)

Richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (2. März 2009)

Hast du nicht vor dem querliegendem Baum rechts ab in den Wald abgekürzt, durch die Dornensträucher? War jemand mit blauer Jacke und weißem Rad. Ich bin da hinterher, weil ich dachte wer abkürzt der kennt sich auch aus. Dem war ja leider nicht so


----------



## goegolo (2. März 2009)

Har Har, da hätten wir uns noch weiter nach rechts orientieren müssen, weiter hinten gibt es auch einen schönen Waldweg . 

Ein Tipp für Eure Tour nächsten Samstag nach Usedom: Wenn Ihr am Ende noch Kraft in den Beinen und etwas Zeit habt orientiert Euch zum Schluss nicht nach Ahlbeck sondern nach Heringsdorf und fahrt von da immer die Trails entlang der Steilküste weiter. 



Ihr könnt bis Zinnowitz an verschiedenen Stationen in die Bahn steigen und es noch mal richtig krachen lassen.


----------



## skinny63 (2. März 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Har Har, da hätten wir uns noch weiter nach rechts orientieren müssen, weiter hinten gibt es auch einen schönen Waldweg .
> 
> Ein Tipp für Eure Tour nächsten Samstag nach Usedom: Wenn Ihr am Ende noch Kraft in den Beinen und etwas Zeit habt orientiert Euch zum Schluss nicht nach Ahlbeck sondern nach Heringsdorf und fahrt von da immer die Trails entlang der Steilküste weiter.
> 
> ...



das sieht ja gut aus, gibt es irgendwo einen Track für die Tour?


----------



## goegolo (2. März 2009)

Ja, hier: http://kuestenbiker.blogspot.com/2008/04/usedomtour.html


----------



## Anto (3. März 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Ein Tipp für Eure Tour nächsten Samstag nach Usedom: Wenn Ihr am Ende noch Kraft in den Beinen und etwas Zeit habt orientiert Euch zum Schluss nicht nach Ahlbeck sondern nach Heringsdorf und fahrt von da immer die Trails entlang der Steilküste weiter... Ihr könnt bis Zinnowitz an verschiedenen Stationen in die Bahn steigen *und es noch mal richtig krachen lassen*.



Mit dem gewählten Startpunkt ist das zeitlich nicht machbar und das einzige was dann noch krachen wird ist ein in-den-Sand-geplumpse-und-Ende 
Falls noch Kraft und Bedarf sein sollte, was ich bezweifle, gibt es im Wald zw. Garz und Ahlbeck noch paar schöne Abschnitte. Aber den Promenadentrail über die ganze Küste schau ich mir im Sommer mal an.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. März 2009)

Donnerstag bis Sonntag bin ich diese Woche in HGW (ob ich mit Rad oder Auto fahre, das Fusion kommt auf jeden Fall mit); also falls wer Lust und Zeit hat, 'ne Runde zu drehen...  Aber ~8°C sollte das Quecksilber schon erreichen.


----------



## goegolo (23. März 2009)

Moin Lupus, dann sach mal Zeit und Ort für Donnerstag oder Freitag an


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. März 2009)

Donnerstag sieht das Wetter in jedem Fall sehr schlecht aus, Temp. ebenfalls - also würde ich erstmal Freitag veranschlagen. Zeit ist mir relativ egal, also so zwischen 13 und 16 Uhr könnte man starten. Ort ist mir ebenfalls egal, ich kann mich aber auch nur grob orientieren.

Noch jemand Lust? Sonnabend und Sonntag wären zusätzlich möglich


----------



## goegolo (23. März 2009)

DWD: "Am Donnerstagvormittag gibt es noch etwas Regen und Schneeregen, nachmittags dann einige Auflockerungen. Die Luft erwärmt sich auf 4 bis 7 Grad. Der Südost- bis Südwind weht schwach, an der See mäßig. In der Nacht zum Freitag kommt von Westen Regen auf. Die Temperaturen gehen zuvor auf Werte um 0 Grad zurück. Es weht schwacher, an der Küste mäßiger Südwind."

Freitag sieht es ähnlich aus, aber hier reißt der Himmel ja schnell mal auf. Am Wochenende bin ich voraussichtlich nicht da, Freitag passt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. März 2009)

Gut... sagen wir... 14.00 Uhr Europakreuzung? Schon 'ne Idee für die Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (23. März 2009)

Notiert. Strecke: Wie weit willst Du fahren?


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. März 2009)

Bei sportlicher Fahrweise nicht deutlich mehr als 40km, da ich noch im Winterloch bin und dieses Jahr erst sehr wenig gefahren bin.


----------



## katinka22 (25. März 2009)

Meine bessere Hälfte wäre mit von der Partie. Welcher fahrbare Untersatz ist denn eurer Meinung nach am geeignetsten? SSP, Hardtail, Fully?


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. März 2009)

Also ich werde so oder so mit'm Hardtail kommen.
Das Wetter sieht zur Zeit etwas abartig (nass) aus (in Hinsicht auf Freitag).
Achso: Entweder trage ich 'n langes Northwave Skeleton Trikot oder eine rote Maloja Jacke und einen weißen Alpina Spice Helm, nur so als Erkennungszeichen. Mein Rad kann man ja im Photoalbum sehen...


----------



## goegolo (25. März 2009)

@katinka22: Na das höre ich doch gern. Wenn Deine bessere Hälfte das Singlespeed nimmt haben wir zumindest am Berg eine Chance  

@lupus_bhg: Rad wurde bereits registriert und für gut befunden  Das Wetter war heute wirklich schön sonnig, wenn auch ein wenig frisch. Ich bin guter Dinge, dass es Freitag zumindest trocken sein wird. Komme ebenfalls mit dem Hardtail (GT, siehe Bilder), du erkennst mich an einem roten Cratoni Helm und einer blaue/schwarzen Windjacke.


----------



## The Seppel (26. März 2009)

Hab heut im Wald goegolo getroffen und wollt mich ihm mal zu erkenen geben 
Bin am Freitag auch dabei, hab ein weißes Focus Hardtail. Wird sicher alles super, bis auf Wetter


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. März 2009)

Ah, klingt ja gut  Dann wären wir ja schon zu viert.
Wetter war heut' wirklich sehr schön, aber die meiste Zeit habe ich leider im Auto verbringen müssen. In NB war's zusätzlich sogar noch warm, im Gegensatz zu hier.



goegolo schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg: Rad wurde bereits registriert und für gut befunden



Danke.


----------



## goegolo (27. März 2009)

Das Wetter ist ja herrlich heute, dann bis t -58 Minuten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. März 2009)

'n Bisschen windig, aber wir spielen ja nicht im Sand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Seppel (27. März 2009)

War ne richtig spaßige Tour heute. Wenn irgendwer hier einen kompetenten Reiseführer sucht, goegolo ist euer Mann 

Hier nochmal das großartige Siegerfoto an der Mole von Eldena:


----------



## hneu (27. März 2009)

Ja schade - war heute "dienstlich" unterwegs... beim nächsten Mal.




The Seppel schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwer hier einen kompetenten Reiseführer sucht, goegolo ist euer Mann



... Er ist ja auch schon lang genug hier...


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. März 2009)

Doch nicht so dunkel wie befürchtet.
War 'ne geile Runde, Jungs  Vor Allem der Trail am Bach hat mir gefallen.


----------



## hneu (27. März 2009)

Wo ging es denn lang?


----------



## goegolo (27. März 2009)

Freut mich sehr, dass es Euch gefallen hat. Zum autarken Nachfahren oder Nachvollziehen findet Ihr hier eine Streckenbeschreibung: http://kuestenbiker.blogspot.com/2009/03/hanshagener-bach-und-muhlentour.html. 

@lupus_bhg: Ganz vergessen zu fragen, wenn Du Deinen Tacho mitlaufen hast lassen schick mir doch bitte noch die Daten via PN. Danke! 

@The Seppel: Herzlich willkommen im Forum erstmal nach Deinem Outing . Deine Handycam macht definitiv bessere Fotos als meine. 

@hneu: Gekommen um zu bleiben oder so ähnlich


----------



## hneu (28. März 2009)

Wir sollten mal wieder zusammen fahren... Irgendwann war ich da auch schonmal... Was machsten am WE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. März 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg: Ganz vergessen zu fragen, wenn Du Deinen Tacho mitlaufen hast lassen schick mir doch bitte noch die Daten via PN. Danke!



Steht grad' nicht in greifbarer Nähe. Daten bekommst du im Laufe des Tages.


----------



## Raule83 (1. April 2009)

Wenn ich das hier lese. Meine Wintermöre ist dafür nicht ausgelegt (zumindest glaube ich das  ) und das neue Projekt beginnt erst in den nächsten vier Wochen...hoffe ja, dass ich zumindest bis Saisonende noch eine Ausfahrt machen kann.

Fehlt ja nur noch der komplette Antrieb *hust* und nen Sattel.

Ach so Jungs, hat einer von euch Ahnung, bzw. Werkzeug um nen Tretlager und nen Steuersatz zu tauschen?

Grüße


----------



## The Seppel (1. April 2009)

Soo Freunde der Sonne, wann gibts denn den nächsten Ritt? 

@Raule: Sorry, hab weder Werkzeug noch Know-How.


----------



## goegolo (1. April 2009)

Melde mich hiermit offiziell aus Hamburg (Harburger Berge ) zurück und hätte morgen definitiv Lust auf eine Hausrunde. 

@Raule83: Für Vierkantinnenlager habe ich entsprechendes Werkzeug da, einen Steuersatz kann ich dir auch einpressen. Kommste einfach mal auf ein Schrauberbier vorbei


----------



## The Seppel (1. April 2009)

Das find ich cool. Zur gewohnten Zeit oder früher? Morgen soll sehr gutes Wetter werden


----------



## goegolo (1. April 2009)

Also 14 Uhr an der Europakreuzung? Würde es morgen bei der Hausrunde belassen und für das Wochenende eine längere Tour anvisieren.


----------



## The Seppel (1. April 2009)

Amtlich. Unterschrieben. Aber wir sollten dieses mal besser nicht die Abkürzung über den Acker nehmen ... da bin ich am Dienstag schön abgesoffen. Waren ca. 30cm Wasser und Schlamm, meine Füße mittendrin


----------



## goegolo (1. April 2009)

Har har har, wie geil. Da bin ich auch schon mal fast stecken geblieben und hatte den Schmodder bis an der Radnabe stehen. Bist Du da etwa abgestiegen???


----------



## Raule83 (1. April 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> @Raule83: Für Vierkantinnenlager habe ich entsprechendes Werkzeug da, einen Steuersatz kann ich dir auch einpressen. Kommste einfach mal auf ein Schrauberbier vorbei



Gut zu wissen. Jetzt nur noch die passenden Kurbeln besorgen und nen neues Innenlager, dann meld ich mich an


----------



## The Seppel (1. April 2009)

Ich bin fast umgekippt als ich in ne Spurrinne gekommen bin ... und das Tempo war auch schon weg. Mit anderen Worten. ja, ich hatte einen schönen Modderfuß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hneu (1. April 2009)

Würde mich auch gerne anschließen, um mal goegolos "Hausrunde" zu sehen. Sollte was dazwischen kommen, sage ich rechtzeitig bescheid, sodass ihr nicht warten braucht.


----------



## katinka22 (1. April 2009)

Also ich würd mal sagen, da schließen wir uns doch an. Erste Testrunde wurde heute erfolgreich absolviert.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2009)

The Seppel schrieb:


> Morgen soll sehr gutes Wetter werden



Pack' dich nicht wieder so dick ein 
Bin die Woche bisher 2 mal fahren gewesen (gutes Wetter vs. beschissene Arbeitszeit) und muss sagen, dass die Paar km Entfernung schon einiges machen - hier ist alles flach (ich bin gestern mit'm MTB [RR ist noch nicht wieder fertig, Deadline ist der 10. April] fast komplett Straße gefahren...).
Naja, noch 3 1/2 Wochen arbeiten und dann werd' ich auch jeden Fall nochmal auf eine Runde vorbeischauen. Dann vielleicht schon mit besserer Form


----------



## hneu (2. April 2009)

mmm Postkartenwetter... dann bis um 14.00 Uhr an der Kreuzung...


----------



## goegolo (2. April 2009)

Guten Abend,

anbei die heutigen Handybilder von der Bachdurchquerung in der Reihenfolge Chicken, Biker, Biker, Chiken . Wir treffen uns dann am Samstag um 12 Uhr für eine weitere Runde Hanshagen. Für das darauffolgende Wochenende (Ostern) sollten wir etwas Größeres wie Usedom oder Rügen anvisieren, wie wäre es z.B. damit: http://www.bikemap.net/route/134131#lt=53.94477&ln=13.69446&z=9&t=0 oder http://www.bikemap.net/route/132790?123869389844872?

@lupus_bhg: Bei den Temperaturen heute war ich auch das erste Mal in der Saison mit kurzer Hose unterwegs. Kondition hat doch gestimmt bei Dir vergangenen Freitag oder warst Du danach ordentlich platt?


----------



## Anto (2. April 2009)

Wo ist denn das letzte Bild entstanden, Mole Wieck? Sonst alles fit da oben


----------



## goegolo (2. April 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das letzte Bild entstanden, Mole Wieck? Sonst alles fit da oben



Gut erkannt . Wie sieht es aus bei Dir, Lust Usedom an Ostern noch mal bei Tageslicht zu erkunden?


----------



## Anto (2. April 2009)

Ostern wird wohl nix, aber im Juli hab ich ein paar Tage Zeit. Würde mich dann vorher melden. Na und halt am 21./22. Juli *plumps*


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg: Bei den Temperaturen heute war ich auch das erste Mal in der Saison mit kurzer Hose unterwegs. Kondition hat doch gestimmt bei Dir vergangenen Freitag oder warst Du danach ordentlich platt?



Aus Ermangelung einer langen Hose fahre ich immer kurz 
Ja, Kondition war absolut i.O., platt war ich danach auch nicht, aber man will halt mehr 
Aber diese Woche konnte ich ja schon wieder 3x fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. April 2009)

Bin vom 2.-7.9. auf Usedom (Trassenheide) und einen Tag wird bei euch geradelt


----------



## hneu (3. April 2009)

Ich muss mich leider für morgen entschuldigen, da ich bis Montag einen Forschungsantrag schreiben muss/soll. Werde vielleicht, wenn ich Zeit finde ne kurze Runde drehen. Euch viel Spass bei der Großen und bis zum nächsten Mal...


----------



## goegolo (5. April 2009)

Wahrlich herrlich war es gestern


----------



## hneu (5. April 2009)

Glaub ich gerne!


----------



## Raule83 (13. April 2009)

Neid...aber mit meinem Zaskar Projekt gehts voran...mal schauen, Juni/Juli dürfte es fertig sein und dann gehts mit!! Status kann im GT Forum mitverfolgt werden!

Mit dem jetzigen brauch ich mich nicht anzuschließen...Bremsen müssen neu gemacht werden, Gabel quietscht beim einfedern und lässt Rostwasser ab *hust*
Aber für die Stadt reicht es!
 Grüße


----------



## The Seppel (18. April 2009)

Soo Freunde der Sonne ... wann geht hier mal wieder die Luzi ab? 

Und noch ne Frage am Rande: Mit welchen Reifen werd ich hier bei uns wohl glücklicher? Nobby Nics oder Fette Alberts? Meine Aktuellen graben sich wunderbar überall ein und rutschen herrlich in den Kurven, aber ich wollte kein Zirkusfahrer werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (18. April 2009)

@The Seppel: Für Dir für den Sommer empfehle ich Dir hier die Conti SpeedKings, die haben ausreichend Gripp und laufen gut. Mit Schwalbe kennen katinka22 und Anhang besser aus. Ansonsten können wir gerne heute Nachmittag um 14 Uhr noch eine Runde drehen.


----------



## katinka22 (18. April 2009)

Wenns nicht zu lang wird, wär ich heute auch dabei. An was hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## goegolo (18. April 2009)

Och, so ein schönes Hausründchen.


----------



## katinka22 (18. April 2009)

Och ja .


----------



## Anto (23. April 2009)

So, dann meld ick mich mal an bei euch  Inselrunde am Samstag
@geo
Kommt man von Peenemünde bis Mahlzow noch am Wasser lang oder ist da auch schon alles geflutet?


----------



## goegolo (24. April 2009)

@Anto: Willst Du von Peenemünde bis Mahlzow am Achterwasser fahren? Ich bin morgen leider aufgrund von Sturzfolgen verhindert. Wie kommen die Berliner auf 130km beim Start in Anklam?


----------



## Anto (24. April 2009)

Bis Swinemünde, dann nach Peenemünde und nach Züssow. Das werden locker 130 km. Ick mach dit schon  Ist außerdem erst nächsten Samstag, 02. Mai.


----------



## aegluke (4. Mai 2009)

Am 10.5. ist die Landesmeisterschaft MTB:

http://www.radsport-mv.de/_ausschreibungen/20090510mtb_aus.pdf

Bisher durfte auch Jedermann immer in Wertung mit starten... wer also will... einfach da mal anrufen, nachfragen und sich dann anmelden


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Mai 2009)

Bah, Güstrow ist so weit weg...


----------



## aegluke (4. Mai 2009)

Bitte? Güstrow ist weit weg? Versuche mal überhaupt Rennen in MV zu finden... wenn Du tatsächlich jedes Wochenende welche fahren willst, dann musst Du fast immer über 300km eine Richtung in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Mai 2009)

Ja, von hier 183km.
Wer hat was von Rennen jedes WE gesagt?
Da hier ja so gut wie nichts an MTB Rennen zu finden ist, werde ich mich auch eher an Straßenrennen halten.


----------



## aegluke (4. Mai 2009)

ok, da haben wir ja am 17.5. das jedermannrennen vom trg - und im september wird es ein rennen am hasenberg in gützkow geben. auch einen lauf vom mtb-mv-cup


----------



## goegolo (4. Mai 2009)

Güstrow ist für mich ohne Auto derzeit unereichbar, die Strecke in Gützkow haben wir uns neulich im Rahmen einer kleinen Tour angeschaut. Über ein paar Runden mag diese konditionell herausfordern, fahrtechnisch ist sie leider vollkommen unspektakulär


----------



## aegluke (4. Mai 2009)

Du kennst unsere Streckenführung nicht


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Mai 2009)

aegluke schrieb:


> ok, da haben wir ja am 17.5. das jedermannrennen vom trg



Ist schon länger gespeichert und ich werde versuchen, teilzunehmen  Obwohl am 16. schon ein EZF in Parchim anstehen soll.
Sind solche Terminde wie das zuletzt angesprochene "Event" in Gützkow (die MTB Sache) dann hier zu finden?


----------



## aegluke (4. Mai 2009)

ja, sie sind auf radsport-mv.de zu finden - hier ist übrigens die ausschreibung vom ganzen cup - wobei die termine noch variabel sind: http://www.radsport-mv.de/_ausschreibungen/2009mtb-cup.pdf


----------



## Anto (5. Mai 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bah, Güstrow ist so weit weg...



Wie weit ist schon weit 
Anmeldung am Sonntag vor Ort ist sicher kein Problem, oder?


----------



## aegluke (5. Mai 2009)

Am besten vorher kurz durchrufen und sich anmelden, dann kommt auch keine Nachmeldegebühr - wobei das bisher bei Ahrens noch nie ein Problem war.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2009)

Es gibt keine Nachmeldegebühr. Ich hab mich nie vorher angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (10. Mai 2009)

Habe da heute mal eine kleine Modifikation an der Stadtmeisterschaftsstrecke vorgenommen, die es ermöglicht den Schwung aus dem ersten Sprung im Hang mitzunehmen, anstatt sinnlos in die nicht vorhandene Steilkurve reinzubremsen: 




Ein weiterer kleiner Sprung ließ sich perfekt integrieren


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Mai 2009)

Um die Frage mal in den Raum zu stellen - fährt nächstes WE jemand das EZF in Malchin oder das Straßenrennen in Gützkow mit?


----------



## aegluke (10. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre Gützkow


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2009)

Gut, dass ich heute, am 11. sehe, dass am 10. Meldeschluss fÃ¼r GÃ¼tzkow war  Und nachmelden kostet nochmal 5â¬...
Dann bleibt's dieses WE wohl beim EZF in Malchin.


----------



## aegluke (11. Mai 2009)

wenn Du für 5 Euro nach Malchin kommst


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2009)

WÃ¤r natÃ¼rlich auch 'n Idee, einfach *nur* nach GÃ¼tzkow zu fahren und dann einfach noch die 5â¬ drauf zu legen... Aber nun hab' ich mich in Malchin schon angemeldet...

Edit: Hab' mich nun doch beim Rennen in GÃ¼tzkow angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (11. Mai 2009)

@lupus_bhg: Schwieriger Entscheidungsprozess 

Also ich fahre am Wochenende mal wieder nach Hamburg, diesmal aber nicht zum Biken, sondern zum Renovieren bei den Eltern. Meinem kleinen Bruder bringe ich trotzdem etwas Schönes mit:


----------



## The Seppel (12. Mai 2009)

Man dein Bruder möcht ich sein


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Mai 2009)

aegluke schrieb:


> Ich fahre Gützkow



Ahoi,
wann meinst du, kann man mit den Ergebnissen auf der TRG Homepage rechnen? Ich weiß nicht, ob man vorhin noch Einblick bekommen hätte, aber ich bin relativ bald los.

Wie ist's bei dir gelaufen?


----------



## aegluke (17. Mai 2009)

War'n ganz normales Jedermann-Rennen  schön unruhig - und als Wievielter ich ins Ziel gekommen bin, habe ich keine Ahnung.
Irgendwo im vorderen Drittel schätze ich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Mai 2009)

Jungs, wie sieht's dieses WE (Fr-So) mit radeln aus? Ich bin in HGW.

Ergebnisse sind seit gestern Abend online - sehr ernüchternd -_-


----------



## aegluke (20. Mai 2009)

Wieso? Wo bist Du gelandet?


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Mai 2009)

Bei Männer/Senioren 1 (oh Gott, hört sich das alt an...) auf Platz 27 von 37 und insgesamt auf dem 50. von 69, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe.


----------



## aegluke (20. Mai 2009)

Naja, ohne Team wird's in einem Straßenrennen eh schwer.

Ich fahre morgen 9:30 ab der Europakreuzung, Freitag wohl eher spät - irgendwann nach der Abyte und Samstag dann wieder 9:30 ab Europakreuzung


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Mai 2009)

MTB oder RR?

Wo bist du gelandet?


----------



## aegluke (20. Mai 2009)

Platz 8 - aber sage mal, Deine Startnummer wurde am Sonntag vermisst - hast Du sie noch abgegeben? 

Ich fahre RR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Mai 2009)

Ähm... Nein. Du hast mich ertappt  Wird ja nicht das Problem sein, nochmal eine 22 einzulaminieren.
Ich komm' wie immer mit'm MTB nach HGW, ich weiß nur noch nicht wie.


----------



## aegluke (20. Mai 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ähm... Nein. Du hast mich ertappt  Wird ja nicht das Problem sein, nochmal eine 22 einzulaminieren.
> Ich komm' wie immer mit'm MTB nach HGW, ich weiß nur noch nicht wie.



Ich sag' jetzt lieber nix dazu... Du kannst sie ja bei Zweirad Krüger wieder abgeben.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2009)

Goegolo oder sonst keiner Lust?


----------



## goegolo (22. Mai 2009)

Moin, eine Hausrunde ist heute sicher drin, die kommendne Tage bin ich bereits verplant. Sagen wir 14 Uhr an der Europakreuzung?


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2009)

Wenn es ginge, würde ich 15:00 bevorzugen, weil ich erst um 13:17 in HGW bin und mich dann erstmal umziehen und auspacken muss. Wenn es natürlich nicht geht, beeile ich mich und bin um 14:00 an der Europakreuzung.


----------



## goegolo (22. Mai 2009)

OK, 15 Uhr 

Ist noch wer mit dabei?


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2009)

Freut mich. Aber vorher noch 20km zum Zug fahren...  Immerhin ist's günstiger.


----------



## katinka22 (22. Mai 2009)

Ich werd die Pläne mal meiner besseren Hälfte mitteilen. Vielleicht will er ja mit.


----------



## Anto (22. Mai 2009)

Nächsten Freitag bin ich auch oben und werd `ne kleine Runde drehen. Evtl. über Usedom, mal sehn. Ansonsten fahren wir im Sommer wieder baden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (22. Mai 2009)

Bei mir steht morgen erst einmal eine Umrundung des Großen Jasmunder Boddens samt Nationalpark (Rügen) mit ortskundiger weiblicher Begleitung auf dem Programm und nein das wird keine Kuscheltour auf Asphaltpisten 

@katinka22: Deine bessere Hälfte hat sich leider net blicken lassen 

@lupus_bhg: Bitte schick mir noch Deine Tachodaten 

@Anto: Fährst Du direkt nach Usedom oder kommst Du in Greifswald vorbei?


----------



## katinka22 (22. Mai 2009)

Wir sind grad am überlegen, ob wir nicht morgen ne kleine (halbwegs ruhige) Runde fahren. 
Hängt ein bissl vom Wetter ab (Mann möchte nicht so dreckig werden ;-)).


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg: Bitte schick mir noch Deine Tachodaten



Kommen. Ab morgen bin ich wieder in heimischen Gefilden. Das Rad steht gerade "unerreichbar" auf dem Dachboden.


----------



## Anto (24. Mai 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> @Anto: Fährst Du direkt nach Usedom oder kommst Du in Greifswald vorbei?



Hab mich vertan, ich fahre erst den Freitag darauf (05.06.) Werd dann in Züssow oder Greifswald morgens aus dem Zug springen und über Wolgast-Bansin-Usedom nach Anklam fahren. Schreib ich nochmal rein wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2009)

So, Freitag waren's 36,90km bei 21,23km/h. Der Plattfuß war daran sicher nicht unbeteiligt 
Ich wollte gerade zum Zug fahren und darf nun doch noch 2h warten, da ich den Reifen dummerweise beim Einziehen des neuen Schlauchs nicht auf Fremdkörper untersucht habe. Nun geh' ich erst einmal flicken...


----------



## Anto (15. Juli 2009)

Greifswald fährt nur noch Rennrad? 

Nächsten Sonntag schippert Berlin zur Badewanne Bansin. Falls ihr euch anschließen wollte, wir werden so zw. 9-10 Uhr Wolgast durchfahren. Oder für die ganze Strecke? Start ist Samstag 20 Uhr in Wilmersdorf/ Angermünde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (3. August 2009)

Morgen 17:30 Europakreuzung in Greifswald mit geländegängigem Rad und dann geht's MTB vs. Cyclocross


----------



## TigersClaw (3. August 2009)

Meine Wenigkeit mach Anfang September Urlaub in Trassenheide/Usedom. Einen Tag würde ich gerne mit euch Radeln, MTB, nix Rennrad  Ich werde Enduro und Hardtail im Gepäck haben.


----------



## The Seppel (3. August 2009)

So ein mist ... da ist endlich mal wieder was los hier und ich hab keine Zeit. Das war doch blanke Absicht!


----------



## goegolo (4. August 2009)

aegluke schrieb:


> Morgen 17:30 Europakreuzung in Greifswald mit geländegängigem Rad und dann geht's MTB vs. Cyclocross



Bin dabei, wenn ich rechtzeitig von der Arbeit loskomme 

@TigersClaw: Die erste Septemberwoche bin ich voraussichtlich da, ein neues GT-Projekt ist auch in der Mache.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. August 2009)

Na denn gibts wohl ein kleines GT-Treffen


----------



## stubenhocker (11. August 2009)

Ich bin am Do oder Fr (13./14.8.) in Lubmin und würde gern Abends mit den Greifswaldern RR fahren; Crosser (Erik hast Du Zeit?) ginge zur Not auch.
Alexander


----------



## goegolo (11. August 2009)

Das hier ist das MTB-Forum


----------



## Anto (11. August 2009)

06.09.2009 - MTB Rennen am Hasenberg in Gützkow


----------



## stubenhocker (11. August 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Das hier ist das MTB-Forum


 
Ach, und womit trainiert der engagierte MTB-Fahrer Grundlage? Denk mal nach.


----------



## goegolo (11. August 2009)

Auf dem Mountainbike gegen den Wind auf grobem Untergrund, wie sonst?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (11. August 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> 06.09.2009 - MTB Rennen am Hasenberg in Gützkow



Ich hoffe, mir kommt nichts dazwischen...


----------



## stubenhocker (11. August 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Auf dem Mountainbike gegen den Wind auf grobem Untergrund, wie sonst?!


 
Bist Du ein Ferienkind?


----------



## Anto (11. August 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ach, und womit trainiert der engagierte MTB-Fahrer Grundlage? Denk mal nach.



GA kann man doch mit jedem Rad trainieren. Und der _*engagierte *_MTBer macht das mit dem grobstolligen Gefährt


----------



## stubenhocker (11. August 2009)

Sicher gehts mit jedem Rad, mir aber macht Kilometerschrubben mit dem Rennrad wesentlich mehr Spaß.


----------



## Anto (15. August 2009)

Die Startzeiten wurden geändert!

Rennen 1: U11 und U11 Hobby, Startgeld 0/0, 3 Runden
Rennen 2: U13 und U13 Hobby, Startgeld 0/0, 5 Runden
Rennen 1+2: Startzeit *11Uhr*

Rennen 3: U15 und U15 Hobby, Startgeld 0/0, 7 Runden
Rennen 4: Frauen, U17 und U17Hobby, Startgeld 5/2/2, 10 Runden
Rennen 3+4: Startzeit* 11:40Uhr*

Rennen 5: Senioren 2-4, U19 und U19 Hobby, Startgeld 5/3/3, 15 Runden
Rennen 6: Elite und Männer Hobby, Startgeld 5/8, 20 Runden
Rennen 5+6: Startzeit *12:40Uhr*


----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2009)

Anto, bist Du dabei? Ich werde mitfahren, bin das WE auf Usedom im Urlaub


----------



## Anto (15. August 2009)

Jup, will mich mal wieder von Crossern zersägen lassen


----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Jup, will mich mal wieder von Crossern zersägen lassen



Netter Scherz


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (24. August 2009)

Moin, wir stellen gerade unsere Seite um. Der aktuelle Link zur Ausschreibung ist: MTB am Hasenberg Dort ist auch die Meldeliste zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. August 2009)

Hab' mich gerade für den 06.09. in Gützkow angemeldet - wer, außer denen, die's oben eh erwähnt haben, ist denn so dabei?


----------



## goegolo (28. August 2009)

Also mir ist die Strecke da fahrtechnisch einfach zu langweilig, für September stehen die Julischen Alpen auf dem Programm


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2009)

Ich bin in Gützkow auch dabei.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. August 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Also mir ist die Strecke da fahrtechnisch einfach zu langweilig, für September stehen die Julischen Alpen auf dem Programm



Ach komm' schon, hab' dich nicht so


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (29. August 2009)

Wenn alles gut geht (Genehmigungen, Helfer, Material,...), dann wird es am 26.9. ein MTB-Rennen in Wolgast geben. Organisator wird der MC Wolgast sein. Streckenführung entweder durch die Anlagen oder auf dem Ziesaberg. Letzteres wäre fahrtechnisch das wohl Anspruchsvollste was es im Umkreis von 50+ km um Greifswald gibt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. September 2009)

Auch wenn die Frage sehr früh kommt - wo werden die Ergebnisse von heute auftauchen (oder hätte man da gleich nachfragen müssen?) und vor Allem: die Bilder. Der Typ mit der Weste vom Rettungsdienst bspw. hat ja doch nicht gerade wenig Bilder gemacht.

Gibt es schon Genaueres zum o.g. Rennen in Wolgast?

Ach ja, und noch eine Frage: wieso waren's heute in Gützkow nur 10 Runden, obwohl 20 in der Ausschreibung angesetzt waren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. September 2009)

Die Strecke in Gützkow is nett, aber wenn ich gewusst hätte, das nur 10 Runden gefahren werden, hätte ich nicht abgebrochen.


----------



## aegluke (6. September 2009)

Naja, 40min - 10 Runden, das hat ungefähr hingehauen. Es gab auch eine Rundenanzeige im Start/Ziel. - Ergebnisse gibt's demnächst unter www.team-radsport.de - muss die Elite noch auswerten.
Auf der gleichen Strecke (ggf. mit kleineren Verlaufsänderungen) gibt es am 2. und 3.1.2010 nochmal die Gelegenheit. MTBs werden in der Jedermannklasse auch starten dürfen.
Haben die 40min nicht gereicht? Es wären sonst gute 80 geworden. Die Strecke war nicht ganz so schnell, wie wir ursprünglich ausgerechnet hatten. 

Ich hoffe es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. September 2009)

Spaß hat's auf jeden Fall gemacht. War mein erstes Rennen mit dem MTB.
Die 10 Runden waren schon in Ordnung, aber richtig in Fahrt bin ich erst in der 8. gekommen.


----------



## aegluke (6. September 2009)

Ich will ja nicht nörgeln, aber ich bin der, der die Runden aufgeschrieben hat... also ab Runde 8 hast Du dich nicht wirklich verbessert. Oder das Ergebnis sagt, das der Fahrer, der direkt vor Dir war, muss dann scheinbar auch ab Runde 8 besser geworden sein 
Ergebnisse habe ich fertig ausgewertet - müssten bald online gehen.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. September 2009)

Na denn weiss ich endlich mal, wer Du bist. Ich bin der, der nach der 5. Runde ausgestiegen ist )


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. September 2009)

Dass ich mich ab dem Zeitpunkt nicht verbessert habe, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, nur habe ich da ein für mich gut fahrbares Tempo gefunden. Am Anfang war's mir etwas zu fett. Mein übliches Terrain (und Training) sieht halt etwas anders aus.


----------



## aegluke (6. September 2009)

Achso... naja, so ein Rennen ist sowieso so eine Sache. Man fährt die ganze Zeit im roten Bereich. Da ist Selbsteinschätzung sehr wichtig.


----------



## stubenhocker (6. September 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin der, der nach der 5. Runde ausgestiegen ist )


 
Warum eigentlich?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. September 2009)

Weil ich nicht wirklich fit war, die letzten 2 Wochen nur einen Tag Pause gemacht, die letzte Nacht viel zu wenig geschlafen, am Morgen zuviel gefuttert.

stubenhocker, warst Du der mit dem roten Ritchey und Zickenbart?`


----------



## stubenhocker (6. September 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (7. September 2009)

So Greifswald, vielleicht habt ihr ja Bock:
Usedom Rundtour - Samstag 12. Sept. 09 - Trails / Deiche / Dünen

Treffpunkt ist 09.45 Uhr Zinnowitz Bahnhof. Wird `ne ganz entspannte Runde. Ende ist irgendein Bahnhof zw. Ahlbeck und Ückeritz


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (10. September 2009)

Tatwaffe:23mm schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut geht (Genehmigungen, Helfer, Material,...), dann wird es am 26.9. ein MTB-Rennen in Wolgast geben. Organisator wird der MC Wolgast sein. Streckenführung entweder durch die Anlagen oder auf dem Ziesaberg. Letzteres wäre fahrtechnisch das wohl Anspruchsvollste was es im Umkreis von 50+ km um Greifswald gibt.



Ausschreibung ist jetzt online.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2009)

27.09. Kummerower See, falls ihr mal richtiges Gelände sehen wollt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9151


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. September 2009)

Wer ist morgen in Wolgast dabei?


----------



## Tatwaffe:23mm (25. September 2009)

Ich.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2009)

Und wer ist Sonntag am Kummerower See dabei?


----------



## aegluke (25. September 2009)

ich bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. September 2009)

Ich nicht, eine einstündige Autofahrt am WE langt für sowas.


----------



## aegluke (25. September 2009)

fauler s****  - du kannst doch mit dem rad hin - ist eine stunde fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2009)

Eine Stunde mit dem Rad? Zeig' mir die ~70km mal in der Zeit 
Wenn man schon so ein praktisches Auto hat, wo man's einfach reinstellen kann...

Ich muss sagen, ich fand' den Tonfall heute etwas harsch (vll. bin ich auch einfach noch nicht genug "abgehärtet" nach 4 Rennen...) - direkt nach dem Start hab' ich ein "Fahr' schneller oder verp*** dich" vor mir vernommen.
Das Fahrerfeld war aber auch ziemlich bunt gemischt.
Spaß hat's wieder mal gemacht...


----------



## aegluke (26. September 2009)

Ich dachte Du reist von HGW aus an. Zurück bin ich mit dem Rad - mit einem kleinen Umweg über Freest.

Das am Start ignoriere ich mittlerweile... Wenner vorbei kommt, soller. Der, der überholen will (solange es keine Überrundung ist) muss es schon vorbei schaffen und ich muss dafür nicht extra irgendwo ins Seitenaus. Direkt nach dem Start ist es immer das Adrenalin und das Laktat vom Anfahren - dagegen bin ich auch allergisch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Oktober 2009)

Nächste Woche (wahrscheinlich zwischen Montag und Donnerstag) bin ich wohl für 2 Tage in HGW - hat wer Lust zu fahren? Dann nehm' ich das Rad mit. Vll. auch mal die Stadtmeisterschaftsstrecke (als kleine Vorbereitung)? 
Ich hoffe, Kette und Cassette kommen am Montag noch...


----------



## TigersClaw (11. November 2009)

Jahresabschluss-Tour 2009

hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?&do=discuss&groupid=52&discussionid=&gmid=56350#gmessage56350


----------



## Anto (2. Dezember 2009)

Und damit der Silvesterkarpfen nicht ansetzt  - Ullmax CX-Omnium 2010
Jemand dabei von Euch?


----------



## goegolo (2. Dezember 2009)

Nö, eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (2. Dezember 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Und damit der Silvesterkarpfen nicht ansetzt  - Ullmax CX-Omnium 2010
> Jemand dabei von Euch?



ich


----------



## Anto (2. Dezember 2009)

Aha. Ich bin dann der, der Euch Crossern mit Stollenreifen im Weg steht  Mal seh`n ob es diesmal klappt.


----------



## aegluke (2. Dezember 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Aha. Ich bin dann der, der Euch Crossern mit Stollenreifen im Weg steht  Mal seh`n ob es diesmal klappt.



so wie's aussieht, stehe ich auch nur wieder am streckenrand und notiere startnummern.


----------



## Anto (2. Dezember 2009)

Also muss ich dir den unverschlossenen Couvert übergeben...  Wieviele Starter werden in der Hobbyklasse erwartet? So übern Daumen.


----------



## aegluke (2. Dezember 2009)

wir hoffen, das wir über 20 kommen - ist ja schon die zweite veranstaltung. außerdem lohnt sich für zwei tage ja auch eher die anreise.


----------



## Anto (2. Dezember 2009)

Mal schauen wen ich aus Berlin noch mobilisieren kann. 

Runden zählen: vor kurzem fand hier ein kleines XC-Rennen statt. Die Zeitmessung erfolgte durch Schotti65 mit Transpondern. Vielleicht ist das für Eure Veranstaltungen ja auch interessant. Details dann über ihn.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm... Mal gucken, ob ich zu der Zeit oben oder in Berlin bin. Prinzipiell ja schonmal nicht schlecht...


----------



## stubenhocker (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin in Gützkow wohl auch dabei.

@anto: könntest Du mir eventuell ein halbes Fahrrad (Rahmen + ein paar Anbauteile ohne Laufräder) aus Berlin Mitte in den Norden (optimal wäre Neubrandenburg) mitbringen (natürlich gegen Kostenerstattung)? Habe für unsere Tochter besagtes Ensemble erstanden und schaffe es demnächst doch nicht nach Berlin um es abzuholen.

Alex


----------



## Anto (3. Dezember 2009)

Da muss ich passen. Werde mit der Bahn fahren und hab selber schon Übergepäck dabei.


----------



## stubenhocker (3. Dezember 2009)

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (17. Dezember 2009)

> _Eine gute Nachricht an alle winterharten Crosser und Mountainbiker: Die *Anmeldung *für das Ullmax CX-Omnium steht euch noch *bis zum 21.12.2009* 24 Uhr (vorverlegt) offen!
> 
> Die schlechte Nachricht: *Wenn bis dahin nicht wenigstens 50 Meldungen eingegangen sind, müssen wir das Rennen leider absagen*, da sonst Aufwand und Nutzen in keinem Verhältnis zueinander für uns stehen.
> 
> ...


Quelle

Also ran an die Tasten und meldet Euch an!!!


----------



## aegluke (17. Dezember 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Quelle
> 
> Also ran an die Tasten und meldet Euch an!!!



Aber nicht nur anmelden und dann nicht fahren... sonst hilft es der Sache nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde wohl nicht kommen, bleibe zu Silvester in Berlin. Und nur dafür hochzufahren, lohnt sich für mich nicht.


----------



## Anto (21. Dezember 2009)

Gibt´s schon eine Prognose, erste Hochrechnungen o.ä. zu den Anmeldungen?


----------



## aegluke (21. Dezember 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Gibt´s schon eine Prognose, erste Hochrechnungen o.ä. zu den Anmeldungen?



15 über alle Altersklassen.


----------



## skinny63 (27. Dezember 2009)

so, hier mal für die HGW-Biker evtl. auch interessant 

@goegolo: Meldet Euch mal, wenn Ihr noch Lust habt, werden so gegen 9 Uhr am Bahnhof HST vorbeifahren. Wegen Mitnehmen (Euch+Bikes) müsste ich vorher Info haben, wegen Anbau Fahrradträger. Dann bitte PN oder Messenger


----------



## Anto (31. Januar 2010)

Schnauze voll vom Schnee schaufeln? Im März wird angebadet!
Wir warten auch bis 09.02 Uhr


----------



## goegolo (31. Januar 2010)

Ist notiert


----------



## exi09 (21. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute,

damit wir in M-V alle eine gemeinsame Plattform haben, wo wir uns über unser Hobby auslassen können, wurde MV-OFFROAD.de ins Leben gerufen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir ne nette kleine, familiäre Community werden 

Also auf auf und registriert euch im Forum 

www.mv-offroad.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (30. März 2010)

Die Usedomrunde wurde verlegt, wir fahren jetzt am *Samstag, 03. April*


----------



## exi09 (30. März 2010)

Trainingsrunden in HGW und Umgebung gesucht!

http://mv-offroad.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=28


----------



## aegluke (31. August 2010)

am 26.9. gibt es in Wolgast wieder das MTB-Rennen am Sportplatz. 13:00 geht's los - 5,- für die Herren - der übrige Anhang startet kostenlos. Vergangenes Jahr war die Strecke auch Crossergeeignet - aber auf dem Crosser hatte man keine echten Vorteile.
Wer sich also für den CX-Saison-Auftakt am 2. und 3.10. schon mal warmfahren will....


----------



## stubenhocker (31. August 2010)

Bin am Wochenende in Lubmin. Habt ihr feste Trainingszeiten am Samstag bzw. Sonntag Vormittag? Treffpunkt Europakreuzung ist bei mir hängengeblieben?!
Alex


----------



## aegluke (31. August 2010)

Samstag 9:30 an der Europakreuzung. Also die Kreuzung Hansaring, Anklamer Str., Lange Reihe, Wolgaster-Str. - es gibt da nämlich zwei "Europakreuzungen" je nachdem, wen man fragt. Sonntag ist nach Absprache. Ich würde aber früh - also spätestens 10:00 - fahren, da ich Nachmittags noch nach Rendsburg los muss (mit der Bahn). 

Wenn Du sagst, mit was für Gerät Du auftauchst, werde ich mich da entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## stubenhocker (31. August 2010)

Ist mir fast wurscht, je nach Fahrzeug nehme ich vielleicht beides (RR und CX) mit. Hauptsache ich bin gegen Mittag wieder in Lubmin (vielleicht kannst Du die Runde entsprechend legen); ich melde mich aber nochmal bei Dir.
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aegluke (31. August 2010)

Können ja durch den Wald zurück nach Lubmin. Oder am Strand lang. Dürfte ja nicht mehr so viel unterwegs sein. Beides erfordert geländegängiges Material.


----------



## Ernster (14. September 2010)

Es ist Zeit um ein wenig Spaß zu haben. Für alle die es nicht wissen, es ist September. Zeit um aufzuwachen. Die Cross-Saison steht vor der Tür. 
Wie sieht es aus? Wer hat Lust? Trainingsrennen am 18/19.09 am Hasenberg (oder alternative Strecke?)
Eine perfekte Gelegenheit, um die Form vor der endgültigen Cross-Saison zu testen. 
Also, an alle die ein Mountainbike oder Cyclocrosser ihr Eigen nennen und natürlich Spaß am sportlichen Wettbewerb haben sind hiermit aufgefordert sich zu äußern. Um so mehr Teilnehmer sich finden um so besser wird es.

p.s. gefahren wird auf eigene Gefahr!

Mehr Infos hier:http://www.team-radsport.de/post-trainingsrennen


----------



## Lennart (18. September 2010)

Moin,

bin ab Dienstag für ein paar Tage in HGW. Werde wahrscheinlich mein Lieblingsspielzeug (Mtb) mitnehmen können. Hat jemand Tipps für nichtaspahltierte Wege oder Lust zusammen zu fahren?

Gruß Lennart


----------



## aegluke (18. September 2010)

ich fange ab dienstag wieder an zu arbeiten - könnte aber abends nach der arbeit die eine oder andere runde durch den wald fahren - ein paar schöne stücken gibt es schon.


----------



## Lennart (21. September 2010)

Bin in der Stadt, ein bisschen Licht hab ich auch dabei. Wann und wo? Am besten per Mail.


----------



## aegluke (21. September 2010)

ich fahre heute definitiv nicht - hatte gestern Abend noch Fieber 
Donnerstag würde ich frühestens wieder auf den Gaul steigen...
Melde mich aber dann nochmal per Mail.


----------



## Lennart (21. September 2010)

Alles klar, gute Besserung!


----------

